# "O"fficial 2008 Bowhunting Success Photos Thread



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

this is always the first thread I look at this time of year.Cant wait to start seeing some kills.


----------



## AERO63 (Feb 26, 2008)

Well deer and elk season open this Saturday for me here in Utah, so hopefully there will be more to follow...anyhow, this particular hunt took place the first week of June in Manitoba. The third evening on stand turned this guy up, and he gave me the classic "slamdunk", 15 yards with his front leg reaching forward into the bait barrel. It doesn't get much easier than that! He only made it 30 yards or so after the hit.

Hoyt UltraTec
Gold Tip Pro Hunter 
Grim Reaper Razortip


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Two hogs taken this year with NAP Nightmares. The first I intentionally shot through the shoulder quartering to me. I wanted to make the broadhead work a little bit.











Broadhead after I cleaned it up. Not a mark on it.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Great idea and thread is "stuck" as requested!! '94


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*Since he isn't here...........*

Randy Ulmer's 2008 Nevada Muley!


----------



## Gripwerks (Apr 11, 2006)

60# Synergy
XX78 2312 Aluminum - 100gr Silver Flames


----------



## mabowhunter1974 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Maine Boar*

70 lb XT Gripwerks Grip
20 yd pass thru behind the shoulder ear shot to kill it


----------



## Ando11 (Aug 31, 2007)

2008 south texas javelina double.


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

*2008 Idaho Spring Bear*


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

My July hog. Taken with 100gr Silver Flames, 309gr total arrow weight, out of a 50lb Bowtech Equalizer. Both shots pass throughs with the head buried in the mud.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

2008 July Hog

Hoyt Vulcan 28" @ 63#. Radial X-Weave Predator 200s @ 340 gr @ 292fps w/100 gr Silver Flames.:whip2:


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

*My '08 Antelope*

Here's my antelope I shot August 16.


----------



## cleankills4me (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice Goat!!


----------



## AERO63 (Feb 26, 2008)

Opening morning of Utah's archery elk hunt produced this spike bull. Utah OTC tags allow a hunter to take a spike or cow, so I suppose this is about as good as I could do. Shot was 53 yards downhill, the arrow passed through and the bull didn't even seem to know he was hit. I've had great luck so far this year with recoveries, this guy took two bounds and stood for about 10 seconds before tipping over.

Hoyt Seven37
Gold Tip Pro Hunter
Grim Reaper Razortip


----------



## BOWUNTR (Sep 28, 2005)

Here is my 2008... so far!!! Ed F

Ca Bobcat 02-01-08










Ca Wild Hog 02-10-08










Ca Bobcat and Coyote called in to the same stand 02-23-08










Kodiak Island Sitka Blacktails, 08-02-08 and 08-05-08


----------



## Tony Trietch (Jun 18, 2006)

*so far....*


----------



## HVAC (Nov 6, 2006)

Here's my Utah elk I took this past Saturday. The shot was 13yds from a well placed treestand he went about 50yds.


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

*better to be lucky than good...*

public land spot and stalk:
50yd dash, 150yd crawl, 43yd shot- he jumped the string pretty bad, but turned into the arrow's path and it took him just under the ears, then he stumbled to the road (125yds) and fell over- easiest recovery I've ever had!


----------



## BO HNTR (Dec 19, 2004)

Wild Boar in CA 6/08:










Mule Deer AZ 08/08:


----------



## acridlon (Jul 18, 2006)

First Goat!!
Public land, DYI, spot and stalk/ambush
Stalked to within 100 yards and waited over an hour to luckily have him close the last 40 for me. 13 hour hunt- 58 yard shot= first goat!!!
PSE x force, x weave 200's, ASAT camo/Sitka gear, Vortex Binos, Nikkon RF, Badlands Monster fanny pack
Slick Trick 100g mags, Dead down wind


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

*First Hog*

Got my First Hog on August 1. Got him with my Diamond Marquis at 70#. Complete pass thru with a Magnus Stinger 4-blade.


----------



## Boudreaux (May 23, 2005)

Utah Muley DIY public land pack-in 3 hr stalk to 30 yard shot.
O first muley for a Arkansas boy


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

First Bear
10 yrd Shot/ 30 yrd Recovery


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Spring hog hunt in Arkansas*

Hunt earlier this year in Arkansas. Also my spring turkey with a bow.


----------



## MichaelHunsucke (Jul 12, 2006)

Opening day North Dakota. Heartland Bowhunter - Central Dakota Lodge (Goodrich, ND)


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

*Utah Archery Bull*

Here's my bull from this weekend.


----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

Couple of May Longbeards.
1st was 21lbs with 10.5" beard and 1 1/8" spurs shot at 20yds.
#2 was 23lbs with a Double beard and 1" spurs shot at 38yds.

Both shot with a Katera XL, Easton Axis arrows and 100gr NAP Gobbler Getters.

*#1*










*#2*


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*First antelope*

First ever antelope, double bull blind, 101st at 65 lbs, maxima 350s and 100 grain slick tricks. Worked perfect at 72 yards.


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

*First Archery Antelope*

Finally got my first archery Antelope. Public land spot and stalk. I Didn't make a good first shot. 38 yds hit the liver and nicked the gut. Let him bed for a couple of hours and stalked to 50 yds and put the second arrow through his hart.


----------



## JHOArrowslinger (Nov 30, 2005)

Feb 2008, 320lb boar from Southern California

Aug 2008, central California A Zone archery buck


----------



## sneekee_hunter (Jan 21, 2008)

*2008 Montana Antelope*

2008 Montana Archery Antelope
August 16 
2008 Bowtech Guardian
Montana Black Gold Sight
RipCord Arrow rest
Easton Axis 340's
Rage 2 blade 100 grn
Carter Quickie
Alpine quiver
51 yards


----------



## wintergirls (Aug 7, 2008)

Wyoming, August 30th '08. My first antelope, 2nd kill ever with a bow. My husband and I sat on a pond behind our homemade blind (a pile of sticks haha). Came in about 8:30 in the morning at 28 yds.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Young AZ muley from last weekend. not the monster that i hoped for...... but he's still a trophy.


----------



## Top-Pin (Apr 5, 2006)

*Coyote*

Opening weekend of Elk season I walked up on this guy at 30 yards..He stuck around just a little too long..

G5 400 grain arrow didnt slow down a bit. Pass through neck and spine. He dropped in his tracks.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Some great pictures and great animals guys and gals. I'm jealous. Deer season doesn't start for another 2 weeks here.


----------



## Littleram (Feb 17, 2007)

This was tonights success for me
My wife called it in for me, and I got a 30 yard shot.
Watched him run about 150 yards, and go down in sight








He's my first elk with a bow







Me and my Darling wife

Those Slicktricks, and Fobs RULE, pushed by My Mathews Drenny


----------



## powertec07 (Jul 24, 2007)

*first buck with a bow*










shot in nd with a hoyt powertec, easton axis arrows, and slick trick broadheads


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Opening day Blacktail Doe*

I got this Island Blacktail girl around 7:30 PM on Labor Day, 33 yard shot on the ground with my Hoyt Vulcan at 60 lbs. She was 130 lbs on the hoof. I got my Vashon-Maury Island antlerless tag filled, so now bring on the elk!


----------



## mark j (Jun 18, 2005)

My 14 yr old son with his first Nevada antelope...

















Derek with his deer a few days later...









Me with my cow elk...


----------



## bigtruckerd (Apr 7, 2006)

*My son did his job!*

My son David took his Western Washington Blacktail on the opening evening. He used his Elite Ice at 50lbs. His first archery buck!


----------



## bradlemieux7331 (Mar 27, 2006)

*2008 CO elk hunt!*

Ended 9-04-08 with this fast dropping cow!


----------



## C-NOGLE (Jan 6, 2003)

*KY 2008 Velvet buck*

I was fortunate to be able to catch this mature KY 8 Pt feeding in field with 6 other smaller bucks half were in velvet, half were out of velvet. Hunting Grant County, Hoyt Trycon XL, Slick Tricks and Easton FMJ arrows.
I always wanted a velvet mount and this looks like a great one.


----------



## Scablands (Jul 31, 2006)

My son's buck taken on a spot and stalk hunt in very dry and noisy conditions. 41 yard shot through both lungs, he ran another 40 yards max after the shot and fell dead within 30 seconds. 
GoldTip arrow with a 125 grain Thunderhead did the job.


----------



## Cougar III (Feb 25, 2004)

*Alberta Mulie.*

Took this great Alberta Mulie on Sept 6th
My biggest to date.


----------



## IrishnId (Jul 31, 2007)

83 Yards. Best buck to date.


----------



## sraney (Jul 5, 2007)

*Firstt KY kill of the year*

hypershocked her at frist light 09 sep


----------



## rthrbhntg (Jul 4, 2007)

Summer Practice
23yrds
G5 Small Game Head


----------



## kcamarata (Aug 7, 2007)

14 Yards shot


----------



## sraney (Jul 5, 2007)

*KY coy dog*

MY buddy shot this dog this morning. He used a 100 grain hypershock and fobs


----------



## hitek (Mar 12, 2007)

all great pics great job everyone. Still got to wait til sept 27 here in South Dakota for archery deer to start.


----------



## medicsnoke (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## fatrooster77 (Mar 8, 2007)

*9-13-08*

Shot this doe at about 13 yards. She went about 60 with an almost impossible blood trail. The rain was stopping when I shot her but it continued to mist intil we tried to pick up the trail. We looked like drowned rats. I am lucky I have friends!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

*Decoy did him in*

Decoy worked like magic on this guy, as he left his 30 does to come whup up on me. But the Gator XP broadhead took him out at about 35 yds.
My best goat to date,over 16 high and 16.5 wide.:rock:


----------



## brickhard (Sep 16, 2006)

*Freezer filler.*

This cow crossed my path on day seven, 2 miles into a wilderness area, at 10,500 feet while I worked in on another herd of elk. First time I have gut shot a deer or elk. Forgot to stop her with a grunt. Thought she was broadside but fortunately she was quartered away and I nicked the liver. I didn't didn't know that til I came back to find her eight terribly long hours later. She had only traveled 200 yards and had not left a drop of blood. Found hoof prints where she entered the trees and followed them to her.
30 yard shot with 65 lb. AR 35 bow, 75 gr. rocket wolverine mechanicals, Goldtip Hunter arrows, Sonoran Sight, Scott Little Goose release.


----------



## UnlmtdResrce (Mar 1, 2006)

I just took this fella this morning at 42 yards. Team BowTech Strikes again!!! The 101st did its job hurdling my Axis 340 wielding a 75 gr. Grim Reaper right through the boiler room. He went a whole 80 yds down the mountain on a dead run before he piled up and let out the moan. Its my first bear... PERIOD and it was a great hunt. Special Thanks go out to Big Sky Archery for getting my nightmare of a season back on track.

There is also a pic of a a good Mulie that we scouted about 1.5 - 2 miles away. Note.... that is through my spotting scope on 60x and with the camera on full zoom. We actually bumped him on our stalk of the bear. All of this took place at about 10,000 ft. elevation... What a view
Attached Images


----------



## IDHUNTER (Dec 2, 2003)

Shot this bull saturday the 13th. I shot him at 15 yards and he ran off to about 60 yards and stopped and was looking around so I shot him again. He ran another 100 yards and died. Hoyt Ultratec 70 lbs. 445 gr carbon express maxima hunters with 125 gr. slick trick magnums. This is my 2nd bull with a bow.


----------



## sneekee_hunter (Jan 21, 2008)

*2008 Bull*

*TEAM FREEZER WRAP!!*
2008 Montana Bull
Monday Sept. 8th 10:35am
21 yards
2007 Bowtech Tribute
Montana Black Gold Sights
RipCord Rests
Carter
Alpine Quiver
Beman Black Max Elite
Rage 2 blade
ASAT Camo
Kenetrek Boots









342 P&Y


----------



## SICARIO (Aug 31, 2006)

*September 11th blacktail*

25yrds using my treesaddle for the first time.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

September 8th and September 10th respectively.


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

*NM BCD (Big Cow Down)*

Taken Sept 13, 2008
13 hard days of hunting!
13 yards 
See equipment in my signature below.


----------



## PhilFree (Dec 19, 2005)

*Nebraska Opening Day*

Last night on opening day in Nebraska.
Filled the bonus doe tag.

60% of all tags this season here have a bonus doe tag this year.
Did my part.


----------



## Gripwerks (Apr 11, 2006)

*9/15/08 CT Opener*

State Land 8pt 170 lbs dressed
Synergy 60#
NAP Hellrazor 100 GR


----------



## vichris (Nov 5, 2006)

*2008 NM bull elk*

Took this guy on Sept 11. Got between two bugling bulls and just waited for for then to appear. And appear they did 1st to come through was a spike with the bigger of the two bulls. I ranged him @ 60 yds. Next was a big cow who came right in on us. She buggered when I was putting my range finder down after ranging her. The big bull bugger too but stopped right where I had ranged the spike earlier. I covered him with both my 60 & 70 yd pins and let it fly. It was a heart shot. All of this happened in the pouring rain. It had let up slightly just before I shot but about 20 minutes after the shot it stared coming down hard again. We decided to get on the track before the rain washed away the tracking sign. Found my arrow about 20 yds from where I shot him tracked blood sign for about 30 more yds before we spotted him down.


----------



## vichris (Nov 5, 2006)

*2008 NM bear*

Also took this big sow on 9/6/08. Helluva tracking job on this one


----------



## nijimasu (Jun 27, 2006)

My son and I sneaked up on a field of does, after watching for a while, we saw this young buck come in. the deer milled around out of range for 45 minutes, then the buck saw my son's movement and slowly walked over to investigate. I had belly crawled closer and had a 20 yard shot, just as the buck busted my son and was about to bolt.

The deer went 85 yards and collapsed next to a road- maybe 10 yards from where my son's deer had fallen last year.


----------



## HUNTNMT (Dec 10, 2005)

*Montana antelope hunt with my dad*

Just got back from a great hunt in Eastern Montana for speed goats. My dad and I ended up getting two nice bucks and he got a doe. I had two does down from a previous outing. My buck was taken after a long evening stalk and Dad's came to a decoy looking to fight. Also ran into a badger on one of my stalks and lip squeaked him into 10 yards for the shot. Had a great time!!


----------



## theedz (May 31, 2006)

HUNTNMT - That is a pile of goats there!! 

Great trophies everyone!! I love looking at them, I check this thread frequently during the day! Congrats to all!


----------



## Scablands (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## canadianarcher (Mar 2, 2005)

I got this boar first night sitting on stand


----------



## jwdrummer01 (Apr 19, 2006)

*10 w/Kicker!!!!!*

Here it is. I have the story on another post.


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

So I took a prong doe 40 yds broadside this morning (spined her and she folded like a cheap suitcase) and then the excitement started. On the way out, this little bugger decided he could take me. I found out that a slick trick will take a snake's head clean off at 3yds!


----------



## vinnieB (Jul 24, 2007)

maryland doe taken on september 16th


----------



## deer4me (Feb 18, 2007)

DIY hunt 9-7-08
mathews dxt
rage 3 blade
ripcord rest
spot hogg hunter
fuse carbon hunter stablizer


----------



## extendereng (Oct 12, 2004)

Did you "Bear Grylls" that rattler and eat it raw? :0


----------



## vichris (Nov 5, 2006)

Bobmuley said:


> September 8th and September 10th respectively.



Bob,

Congrats on the double. That big muley buck is da bomb. I'd love to get a nice one like that some day.


----------



## bowman_bob (May 8, 2007)

*first buck/deer*

took 1-1/2 hrs to stalk, 44 yard shot. meat was no good because of massive infection, it was one momorable day nevertheless. [/ATTACH]


----------



## JAMBF750 (Jan 7, 2008)

This buck gave me a clean quartering away 20yd shot, it was about 28 – 30 foot down shot because he was in a ditch below my stand. I let out a small mouth bleat to stop him which worked perfect, I made certain I could see the complete circle of my VIPER sight and then lined up the 20 yard pin and gently squeezed…the rest was history.


----------



## 60xar (Mar 30, 2006)

*here's my SD antelope*

My first goat, 65yds quartering away. he ran about 3 20yd circles and piled up in almost the same spot I shot him.


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

*Whitetail*

I was in my treestand overlooking the river where I know deer cross from the reservation to come to our fields to feed. At 6:35 I saw this buck emerge on the other side at about 200 yds and didn't think he was a shooter just by judging his antlers to his body size. As the buck crossed the river I noticed how big his body was and started analyzing him and decided if he gave me the opporunity I would take him. He cam to 58 yds and I didn't think he would stop and not wanting to take a shot if he was looking my direction I was going to let him walk. Then for some reason he stopped and was looking away from me. I drew, put the 60 yd pin on him and let it fly. I herd that awesome thwak and he jumped and went about 30 yds and stopped and stood there. I could see the blood pooring out. The deer then walked into the real thick brush and disappeared. I waited about 30 minutes and got out of the stand and started easing down the blood trail. I got into the thick stuff about 40 yds and found him dead. His antlers actually grew I had no idea he was this size. He isn't a monster or even the biggest buck on our place, but I am very happy.


----------



## Xtorminator (Jan 31, 2008)

I have been chasing the heard bull (6X6) for three weeks now and have had some close calls with him but the season is getting shorter and I could not pass on this satellite bull at 35yrds.


----------



## 12ring2015 (Mar 22, 2007)

*September Buck*

Nice looking kills, I guess I will add mine to the list. 130 inch ten point and this pig came in at the same time. I am glad I looked back behind the ten point. This my biggest KY deer to date.


----------



## bigtruckerd (Apr 7, 2006)

*3 for 4*

Three western Washington bulls for 4 hunters. A big special thanks to BIGBULL94 for all his hard work on the calls.


----------



## freebird052802 (Jan 16, 2005)

*Nice Delaware 2.5 8 pt*

Shot on the evening of the 19th at 6:30. 
Nate


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

This is my best buck thus far with archery gear. I killed it at 1915 just outside of kinston, nc on sept 19th. I was set up on the edge of a grove of white oaks, in between a bedding area and a feeding area. The area is a 200 acre tract of swamp bottom between ag. fields. The second pic is my son and his best friend , and the last pic is for all the haters. That is the rage 2 blade, that blew through the front shoulder, took out both lungs lodging in a rib bone. Decent blood, and the deer only went 30 yards.


----------



## Natebonebusta27 (Jul 11, 2008)

*First Archery Kill*

Shot him @ 6:15pm. Slightly quartering at around 20 yards. Slick Trick 100 grainers. I only lacked 4 inches for a complete pass through. I'm thrilled. For sure a trophy for me.


----------



## dandeployed (Nov 8, 2005)

*First Big Game Kill Ever*

Check out the full story here:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=758603


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Big 'Ol NH Buck*

Taken by me this morning, Sept 21, 2008. 10 pt, 21-3/4" inside spread, 5-5/8" bases. First morning hunt I could get out on due to many family issues going on right now, not to mention the shop is busy!

Merlin XS bow, Gold Tip XT camo 55/75, Grim Reaper broadhead, Lone Wolf Stand & Sticks, Scent Killer, Scent Lok, Miragewear, Muck Boots, Tru-Ball release, QAD HD rest, S-coil stabilizer, Apex Sight, Tru-peep, Outdoor edge knives, Honda ATV, Ford truck.

Needless to say, I'm quite happy. Thanks to everyone for their contributions. Great pics!


----------



## Ponderosa (Jun 12, 2007)

Colorado 5-point shot 09.12.08, 43 yards, uphill, hit him in the heart with a Montec. He ran 60 yds and was done. Thanks to Matt for calling for me.


----------



## v-hunter (Apr 4, 2008)

*9-21-08*

Will post a detailed account later. This is my first bull.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

dandeployed said:


> Check out the full story here:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=758603


congrats on the cow. great to see another person from AZ with success. let alone from Coco. county


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

Saskatchewan Canada, Sept. 20, 2008.
Martin Bengal 60#
Rage 2 blade 100 gr


----------



## Cornbread (Mar 13, 2003)

*Coyote*

I shot this coyote saturday morning at 30 yards rolled him up. Dead right there.


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

*Montana Mulie 08*

Little Montana Mulie 08 Season Opener. 2x3 with a 27 1/4" spread. Double Lung complete pass through.
Hope to do the same on Bull elk this weekend with my son. Been scouting all
summer long. Now it's go time!!!

Reflex Growler
whisker bisket
pse f18 sight
425 grain carbon express terminators
with g5 montec broadhead.

REMEMBER IT'S NOT THE BOW, IT'S THE INDIAN !!


----------



## extendereng (Oct 12, 2004)

Ponderosa, congrats on the Firecat kill!


----------



## Death Blow (Sep 3, 2007)

Lots of awesome kills on here. I got my first deer of the season this past Saturday morning.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Switchback XT 70lbs.
AXIS arrows with Rage 2 blades
Spot Hogg Hogg-It
TT Rest
VT string and cable



Filling some doe tags. Had a nice group of deer come into the field the other night. This was the only doe without fawns so she drew the short straw. Another nasty Rage 2 blade, double lung pass though at 25 yards. Tenderloins were cooked the next day, yummy:darkbeer:

Filmed it but the low light made for poor video....

The 15 acre field....











Pics from the stand.




























The opening I shot the doe through. She walked broadside to me along the hillside so we were about even in elevation. I first ranged her at 118 yards so it took her a while to get here.










Doe on the exit side. She went about 40-50 yards before I watched her drop.


----------



## ASASN (Apr 26, 2007)

2008 Archery Elk 330"P&Y


----------



## frickpse (Jun 22, 2007)

9/23/08


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

*1st Buck with a bow!*

Got him Sunday morning at 7:06 AM on his way to bed. 11 yards double lung with complete pass-through. Somehow ran 205 yards before dropping. Easy blood trail to follow though, only took about 10 minutes. Use a Switchback XT 30in draw @60lbs / Toxonics sight / Muzzy 100 grain / Beman ICS Hunter 400 / Scott Mongoose Release. 

Happy Hunting,

Zenworks911


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

Early season Michigan doe, taken on 9-22-08 with a Mathews Ovation and Rage 2 blade.....


----------



## MakeItCount (Sep 25, 2008)

New here, been watching for a while and love seeing everyone's success so thought I would share mine.
First archery buck. Bear Lights out, Gold tips with G5 Montec.


----------



## MakeItCount (Sep 25, 2008)

First archery elk. Shot off water hole, the bull about ran me over but could only shoot cow/calf. Complete pass through at 40 yards, g5 Striker. Ran 120 yards. 
What a rush!!


----------



## Top-Pin (Apr 5, 2006)

*2008 elk*

22 yards 400 grain arrow with g5 montecs. I've hunted this particular bull for 3 years now. For my area I hunt they dont get much bigger.


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

*My Utah 3x5*

Not huge, but great buck for the area we were in, and the woman got to see where the arrows suppose to land!
67yrd heart shot! Head on, stumbled downhill 30 yards or so, watched it take its last breath! WHAT A BLAST!!


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

*The Ladys*

Her first buck! What an experience it was!!


----------



## huntingfool (Dec 20, 2002)

*NM Elk*

Northern NM ... Martin Slayer/Gold Tip Pro Hunters/125 gr Montecs Green Scored 337 1/8 ... G3's both over 21.5"


----------



## adventuregeorge (Mar 7, 2007)

i would like to hear the story about this guy!!! Did you have to pack him out?? What a beauty!!!!!!




Top-Pin said:


> 22 yards 400 grain arrow with g5 montecs. I've hunted this particular bull for 3 years now. For my area I hunt they dont get much bigger.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*First deer of the '08 Season!*

I used a Primos Can call at 8:30am to bring in three does on a fast walk. A 15 yard shot on the biggest one dropped her in her tracks with 2 broken shoulders. She was on alert and ducked at the shot. A quick 2nd shot ended things in seconds. Despite breaking both shoulders the nap spitfire gave complete penetration exiting in the armpit of the off shoulder. 

Crackerized Martin Firecat; Carbon Express Maxima Hunters; nap spitfire; sword apex 3rd plane micro; limbdriver rest; Mossy Oak new Treestand :thumb:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Good LORD some monsters hitting the ground already!!!!!!


----------



## nick363 (Apr 10, 2006)

*My Oregon Bull*

Here is my Oregon Bull. My first archery Kill. Took him on Sunday the 21st.


----------



## wallydog1 (Sep 8, 2005)

09/28/08 Ohio Doe


----------



## FL-HNT-N-FSH (Dec 4, 2004)

heres the two does so far for the 2008 season. the date on the one doe is due to a camera that cant keep time


----------



## RightWing (Aug 22, 2004)

*Tennessee Doe.........Picture 1*

Tennessee Doe 09/27 Picture 1


----------



## RightWing (Aug 22, 2004)

*Tennessee Doe Picture 2.............*

Tennessee Doe 09/27 Picture 2 


Pearson Stealth...


----------



## sback05 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Ohio opening day*

Congrats to everyone on there success

Here is my September buck:darkbeer:


----------



## C-NOGLE (Jan 6, 2003)

Taken in Ohio last night. Clermont County gross around 170


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

*Killed 9-24-08*

20 yds quartering away. Perfect double lung. 50yd recovery. Thermocell work! '03 Hoyt havoctec, 100gn Slick Trick mag. 
How I found her...








I found this in a cyst-like mass floating in her left armpit...


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

C-NOGLE said:


> Taken in Ohio last night. Clermont County gross around 170



Great deer.....I see some other monsters in your profile...Good work!


----------



## MichaelHunsucke (Jul 12, 2006)

A little herd management in Missouri


----------



## MakeItCount (Sep 25, 2008)

Some awesome pictures!! Good job everyone! Here is my weekend success. Nice goat, been watching him for a month, missed him on my second night out. Biggest one I've seen in the area I hunt. My Wife has an antelope pictured on the first page, in the background of the one picture you can see the pond we were sitting on for both antelope. More details on why mine is so far away in another thread.


----------



## ts_playball_87 (Aug 23, 2004)

*First Antelope Ever!!!!*

This is my first antelope ever. He was shot in SD. I got a lucky 70 yard shot to this brute of a nontypical.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Sept 18th 36 yard shot, 65 yard recovery
Bowtech 82nd 70lb 511gr CX Edge MX3


----------



## JHOArrowslinger (Nov 30, 2005)

Here's the results of 10 days in Oregon's Backcountry....OTC tags, public land, and self guided:


----------



## hunting180 (Oct 3, 2006)

Shot her at 25 yards and she ran about 50 yards and she was done. Those G5 strikers are bad to the bone. Lots of blood.


----------



## MT Kevin (Oct 13, 2006)

Here's my bull, 5x5 shot Sept. 17th. I shoot an older Martin Cougar at 70#, Gold Tip 5575 Pro Hunters, 100gr. Slick Trick magnums. I called the bull in and shot him at 12 steps.


----------



## nater3 (Jul 3, 2005)

*Opening Day In Iowa*

Opening day in Iowa


----------



## HUNTNMT (Dec 10, 2005)

*Nice bear and some freezer fillers!!*

I had this nice black bear come into 22 yards while I was cow calling at some elk. Glad it wasn't a grizzly!!! Filled a couple of doe tags so the family would have some grub through the MT winter.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

first mule deer sept North dakota


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

Great kills everyone!...Here's a couple from this year. 
Spring Turkey. Ohio.
Florida Hog Trip. 4th of July weekend in Fl. (side trip from my cousins wedding).
A public land buck I shot last week.


----------



## law651 (Jul 7, 2005)

*2008 kills*

Velvet from NDakota
Hard horn Wisconsin.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

16 yrd Shot - 40 yrd recovery


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)

C-NOGLE said:


> Taken in Ohio last night. Clermont County gross around 170




C-Nogle Strikes again. Congrats on the beauty,, :tongue:


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

October 2, 2008
Brighton, NY
4 point @ 5 yards

Bear Truth
Nealys custom string
Vibekiller
S-Coil stabilizer
Trophy Ridge Matrix
Whisker Biscuit
Easton Axis 340s
Muzzy 100 grain 3 blades
Blazer vanes
Summit Bushmaster stand.

Exit side


----------



## Slingshot (Jan 1, 2008)

9/7/08


----------



## N2DP (Sep 4, 2006)

Doe - 10/02










5-point - 10/03


----------



## Aim Archery (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pa Buck*

Opening day success.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

First deer of the season! shot a 15 yards, she didn't make it 10 after that.


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

*Minnesota Doe*

Shot this doe this morning on an MBRB hunt just east of St. Paul.
The freezer was getting empty, and she gave me a 15 yard shot. 

Nice pics everyone!

John


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

*Doe #1 of 2008*

Shot her 10-3-08 just before dark. Didnt get great blood, so I let her lay overnight, went back in the AM and found her. 1 lung, liver and stomach. G5 striker MAG blades on 100 grain ferrule. 

















Enterance (exit looked the same)


----------



## Cougar III (Feb 25, 2004)

*2008 Bull*

Oct 4th


----------



## Gripwerks (Apr 11, 2006)

*2nd deer on 4th sit, great start to the season!!*

119 lbs dressed - 6 yd shot - 60 yard recovery.

She came straight in until she was 4 yds from the base of my tree. Then she turned and started slowly walking to my right looking for acorns. She stopped at 5 yds I drew, she took one more step and stopped..... after the hellrazor blew through her off shoulder she ran 30 yds, stopped, looked around, then bolted and crashed down 30 yds later.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

My 08 antelopes:

Both taken during last light with a 75# Katera XL and SilverFlames 150gr. on a Beman BlackMax 300.

Impala:











Video of the shot (34MB)
http://german-kinetics.com/Bhejane08/MG_Impala_HD.wmv


Red Hartebeest:










DB


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

PA opening day button.....boy did hear it from the peanut gallery at camp

as said by a friend....."my venison and beef ratio just got a little better":wink:


----------



## WVHoyt (Dec 25, 2006)

Ohio buck, shot on 10-2-08. 45 yard shot. 13 point, 18inch spread and field dressed at 220 pounds. By far my biggest buck.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

October 4th freezer filler!! '94


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

WVHoyt said:


> Ohio buck, shot on 10-2-08. 45 yard shot. 13 point, 18inch spread and field dressed at 220 pounds. By far my biggest buck.


Good buck!


----------



## jlamp (Apr 19, 2007)

FIRST DEER WITH A BOW!! ReadHead XPS 34
60 lbs Draw
Tracer Nocks
Carbon Express Blazers
Rage 2 blade Broadheads
All cheapo stuff!

She came in at 25 yards and I missed her. She ran about 30 yards away and then started walking back towards me. She came in at 13 yards and I smoked her! She ran about 40 yards and fell over dead. 5th year trying for a whitetial with a bow! Awsome feeling!




http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=462412&stc=1&d=1223264441


----------



## cornbread542 (Aug 4, 2005)

Rage did the job. She only ran 23yds.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

My first deer kill  October 5 southern Michigan, less than 15 yard shot, 100 yard recovery. 90lbs field dressed. 

75gr Steel Force broadheads
Carbon tech cheetahs
38lbs did the trick :wink:

Couldn't be happier  Special thanks goes to my good friend Aaron of Steele Outdoor Productions for taking me on the hunt, getting it on film, and most of all gutting her ukey:


----------



## MartinMan18 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Doe #2*

Doe #2 from PA


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2006)

Quebec Canada, Sept. 30, 2008.
Hoyt Lazertec 52#
Rage 2 blade 100 gr

















[/quote]


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

2008 Massacusetts Bear - September 2


----------



## hubbardlaker (Aug 15, 2008)

*opening week 9 point*

October 3 2008 7 pm ~ Drenalin, CE350s, Spitfires~ double lung pass thru


----------



## slowhandstl (Oct 27, 2006)

*Opening weekend doe*

Three of us hunted and all three of us got does. Saw lots of young bucks, but no shooters.

Slowhandstl


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

*Winter meat*

Ohio doe from 10 - 05 - 08


----------



## benja (Jul 27, 2004)

Doe from sunday. I made a less than perfect shot.(my elbow got hung up in my harness) It hit high and left a light blood trail that we lost. So my wife brought me my griffon it took him about 1-2 minutes to find her.

Ben


----------



## dressed2kill (Sep 10, 2007)

6/Oct/08 
42 Yards Quartering away
Liver and 1 Lung
Huge bloodtrail and no damage to the broadhead
Great Hunt!!


----------



## Fast40 (Jun 30, 2004)

*Virginia 8 pt*

Day two of the season here in virginia.

17 yard shot, 50 Yard Recovery.


----------



## mjbrady (Dec 16, 2005)

Hoyt Katera
Sword Apex 3rd plane
QAD HD LD
Easton FMJ Camo
Rage 2 blade
SE Ohio


----------



## HUNTNMT (Dec 10, 2005)

*08 bull*

Well it was getting pretty late for bowhunting elk in Montana but I finally got it done. October 5th elk two years in a row. The whitetails are not safe now.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*doe 120#*

Martin cougar c4 29" draw 55# thunderhead 125 10yds.
I wasen't gonna go out as it warmed up into the 80s.
She walked out almost right under me and never saw her till i heard or seen her move from my big condo home made stand.
I picked up my bow and turned around and stood up and waited till she walked out into the clear and then whacked her. AC


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

Herd management doe. Nice to reload the freezer. 9 yard shot 65 yard recovery. See signature for tools used.
I don't know about you guys, but looking at this thread, I am considering moving to Ohio!!! Congrats to all on yuor successful seasons so far!


----------



## Battledrum (Jan 18, 2007)

Nebraska opening day success! Shot with my Mathews DXT and Rage 2 blade. 35 yds. First opening day deer in 14 years!


----------



## Battledrum (Jan 18, 2007)

Michigan 8 pt. Shot on Oct. 6th in Southern Michigan. Mathews DXT, Rage 2 blade, FOB's. 30 yard shot, caught on camera, and I feel it necessary to say the WRAP is the ONLY reason I found my arrow! 08 Season is surely off to a GREAT START!!!! Good luck out there everybody!


----------



## jbo3 (May 17, 2003)

1st buck-7pt-Louisiana opening day, Oct.1, 2008. 610pm.
2nd buck-6pt-4 days later, Oct. 5, 2008. 715 am. Still in velvet.

Hoyt HavocTec and bass pro Black Out fixed blade.

1st









2nd:


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Wife took this Nebraska buck last Saturday evening at 22 yards with her BowTech Equalizer and Lightspeed/Muzzy 3 blade. He went about 80 yards and was a sonagun to drag the 100 yards to the truck. We weighed him before we dressed him out and he tipped the scales at 240. She got him on our own property, 21.5 acres on a winter wheat food plot


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Minnesota doe number 2. 

XT 70lbs., Rage 2 blade did the killing.

26 yards quartering shot. Another double lunger that ran about 50 yards and tipped over.

Big, old doe. Second doe I've taken this year that was fawnless and dry. Probably the only two in the area that aren't with twin fawns. 

Going to concentrate on the big guy now. Still have a couple doe tags I might use late season.


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

*First turkey bow kill*

Me (in the dewrag) and my buddy doubled on these hens saturday morning with our bows. It was my first turkey with a bow, Mathews Switchback, Crimson Talons, Maxima Hunters and Lumenocks. Awesome morning


----------



## nwsoftball (Oct 7, 2004)

*2008 Oregon Archery Mule Deer*

Hoyt VTEC, Axis 340's, 100 Gr. Rockets


----------



## ArcheryBart (Jan 28, 2005)

Just got back from my first Moose hunt, in Alberta. Had a great time and was pleased to top it off with a Moose I'm very happy with. Certainly the not the biggest, but just before the arrow was released, I asked myself...will I be thrilled with this moose? Arrow away!! 50 yards on the button....good release on slightly quartering away, dead moose 70 yards later. What a thrill! Bart


----------



## TomR (Mar 13, 2007)

Slick heads rule!........haha........with meat in the freezer, I can concentrate on some horns...........


----------



## 034life (Feb 14, 2006)

*Pa buck*

No monster, however I dont have a lot of time, due to being an active Marine. So I took this guy the evening of Oct 4 at 1705. Shot at 32 yards and piled up 25 yards the Jakhammers did it again shot from my Gaurdian.
Semper Fi!


----------



## scottmedia (Jun 28, 2007)

*Backyard hog*

Well i didn't get a deer this past weekend in Georgia. But i have been baiting up the hogs behind the house for a couple of weeks. Needless to say my son didn't put out the corn every afternoon while i was gone so the hogs rooted up my yard. Well payback time!!! Not big but fun and good eatin!!! :wink:


----------



## scottmedia (Jun 28, 2007)

*Brother's doe*

My brother killed this doe this past weekend. We just found a bedding area and hung the stand the previous day. Had trail cam pictures of a few deer pretty close to where we placed the stand. He actually watched the deer for an hour before they got close enough for a shot. An hour later he drew back on a five point, his arm hit his safety harness strap and the deer heard it and spooked. He almost doubled up. :wink:


----------



## non-typical (Jul 5, 2002)

*Mature Doe*

Took this doe at 20yds and watched her walk another 12-15 and drop.


----------



## Heater (Jul 29, 2005)

*2008 Yukon Moose*

Killed this fine bull last week in the Yukon. Me and my buddy went both were successful and this trip was over the top. We filmed the entire hunt with an HD camera, and it should air on TV next year, I just cant say yet what show we hope to have it on. This year is off to a great start!


----------



## slim9300 (Dec 4, 2004)

Western WA 5x5 killed 9/13/08. I had one free day to hunt before I left for MT and we got it done. 46 yards with a 2007 Bowtech Tribute and 100 grain ST's. I walked Scott in on them with hand signals and he got it done despite 30 bedded cows all around the bull. He stuck him in his bed and the bull died within sight of both of us.










My Central MT 6x6 killed on 9/22/08 on a DIY, general unit, biovac hunt. My first bull with a bow. 17 yards with a 2008 Bowtech 101st and 100 grain ST. 










My Dad's Central MT 6x5 killed on 9/25/08. His biggest bull with a bow. 15 yards with a 2008 Bowtech 101st and 100 grain ST.


----------



## hidenhook (Sep 19, 2008)

*Ilike Big Staps and I Cannot Lie*

Its been a good year so far and I have managed to put three slickheads in the deep freeze and I plan on putting some more there!


----------



## Harpoon Brother (Oct 11, 2008)

82nd Airborne helped me put this guy down in Southern Michigan...

Dig the Chuck Adams smile.


----------



## Zona (May 18, 2006)

*Arizona*

My brother's Arizona, 124 6/8" coues deer. And my grey fox.


----------



## Bionicrooster (Dec 14, 2005)

*First of the year*

Maryland doe


----------



## passthru11 (Mar 7, 2007)

*First texas buck*

Hunted in texas for my first time. Hunted on the ground out of the double bull. Great hunt. this guy came walking in on my last night and i smoked him at 15yds quartering away. Got a story to go with it, but youll have to watch the show. What a hunt i was pumped. Youll be able to check it out on the proteam challenge on direct tv in 09.


----------



## CoyoteBandit (Oct 11, 2005)

*WI Doe*

Harvested last night in SW WI, earned my buck tag. 15 Yd shot, ran 40 yards downhill. AR34 @ 70lbs.


----------



## hidenhook (Sep 19, 2008)

hidenhook said:


> Its been a good year so far and I have managed to put three slickheads in the deep freeze and I plan on putting some more there!


Heres a pic I don't know why the other didn't show before.But I have it now. E-mail me your pics and I will put them on my websites trophy room.


----------



## shootingzeros (Jul 19, 2008)

Me and my buddy with a few Does


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

First Blood of the season.. a Sika deer hind (doe) Killed at 3pm this afternoon.. first of five Sundays we get to hunt..  Martin Slayer, 100gr 3bl Wacem, 35yds, quartering away hard, she went 50yds on a full tilt bolt when the arrow blew through her. :thumb:


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

Brothers Doe shot 10/4 57# Martin Bengal
My 8pt shot 10/9 60# Drenalin


----------



## Deer30 (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

32 yard fobbed 8 pointer. The grim reaper did one heck of a pass through number on him, huge blood trail.


----------



## PMV (Jun 26, 2006)

*Biggest Buck came in 2008*

He everyone,

I shot this beauty Saturday morning. 50 yard broadside shot, double lung, buck dropped within site of the stand!! That is why I practice long shots all summer, you never know when you might have to pull out a long one!


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

*MS Bow Bucks*

My first and second bow bucks ever.


----------



## walkerswalkin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Lol I think the dog might be bigger than the deer!!!*



sraney said:


> hypershocked her at frist light 09 sep



thought you might have shot a cat for a sec there...lol...just kidding:zip::zip::zip:


----------



## pjrol (Apr 11, 2004)

Filled my Michigan fall turkey permit. Parker Phoenix,Axis arrows and Rage 2.


----------



## Okccj (Oct 13, 2005)

This it the first of two does I shot on Saturday with the same arrow and stinger broadhead.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*2008 doe shot this morning*

Indiana doe.... get the BBQ ready


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

First this season . First wiyh new bow.


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

Ohio doe #1
10/11/08
16yd shot 150yd recovery
G5 Striker 100gr


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

Chris/OH said:


> Ohio doe #1
> 10/11/08
> 16yd shot 150yd recovery
> G5 Striker 100gr


thats a big ole doe


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*2008 yote*

Northern Indiana

31 yd shot


----------



## jhass12 (Dec 20, 2006)

*CT Freezer Filler*

09/19/08


----------



## nijimasu (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice animals, everybody. I got 'r done in AZ for elk this year.


----------



## bowtuningtips (Oct 17, 2008)

*Like Father Like Son*

Here is my sons first bow kill whitetail, sure makes a guy happy to have his son follow in his fotsteps.


----------



## Fast40 (Jun 30, 2004)

*6 point*

All I had was my camera Phone and I was by myself.


----------



## jlamp (Apr 19, 2007)

*1st Bow Kill this season!!!*

*1st Deer down ever!*. 15 yards Best feeling ever been 5 years coming now!

ReadHead XPS 34
Carbon Express Blazers
Rage 2 blade BroadHeads
Tracer Nocks 

1st one on October 1st! 











2nd pic is of my second deer ever and the second of the season! October 11th this year!


----------



## longbeards21 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Raged One!*

Shot this big ol nanny at 32 yards. 
Bowtech Guardian 70#. 28in draw. 386 grain easton epic camoflauge arrow.(including broadhead). Rage 2 blade!




Entry Hole!



Exit Hole!


----------



## fastlambretta (Aug 25, 2006)

2008 Doe Shot at 42 yards ran 20. Grim Reapers got a complete passthrough.


----------



## Antlermass (Jun 25, 2007)

2.5 year old 4x4, 177 lbs field dressed


----------



## wannabe two (Sep 17, 2007)

*no more am I a wannabe....hahaha*

Ok, I only started bow hunting last year and I got a late start at that. I felt pressured to get a deer and never really had a shot at any that I saw and I ended the season frustrated and SKUNKED. I got an early start this year, scouted, practiced, and set up stands in advance. First day out, October 15th, my ten year old son and I were in a double ladder stand and I was watching a few does play around in front of us at about fifty yards. My son elbowed me and pointed behind us at this ten point (eleven with a kicker) that was fifteen yards behind us. I got my bow ready and drew as he turned and walked into the brush. A few minutes later he came back up the trail and stopped at twenty yards. All I could see was his face and his chest so I drew and aimed just right of center low down and released. He jumped and walked slowly fifteen yards and fell over dead. Found he had a hole right through the heart. It was a great experience for my son and I and not a bad deer either, of course pretty small in comparison to his Iowa brothers in the area but good enough for my first ever deer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Got this one Sept 28


----------



## jeffmiller (Jan 16, 2004)

Good season for me, took this doe at 12 yards and the buck at 5 yards. The buck was my first taken off the ground, pretty exciting hunt!


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

well it was a good morning this morning.I saw 4 all together and took a ol doe and my hunting buddy was hunting a farm I picked up right beside mine and he got a beautiful 6 pointer.I saw about a 135in deer but all I got was a front on shot and didnt take it.I hope to meet up with him again.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 15, 2004)

Sept 16th Georgia Doe...Killed her out of a Big game eclipse ground blind.


----------



## C-NOGLE (Jan 6, 2003)

Arrow3 said:


> Sept 16th Georgia Doe...Killed her out of a Big game eclipse ground blind.


Your gonna have to provide more physical evidence if you want me to believe you actually killed that doe.:wink:


----------



## Duckhawk_2008 (Jun 15, 2008)

Got this Buck Oct. 4 A.M Hunt. He came into my grunt call. Shot him with my Bowtech Guardian!

Nick


----------



## missed1once (Nov 14, 2007)

*PA 8 Point*

Taken on 10-18-08


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Doe #2*

Got another doe this morning


----------



## shootingzeros (Jul 19, 2008)

Shot this guy lastnight.


----------



## twistedfreak (Sep 9, 2007)

32 yd smoker with the new general and she only went 40 yds now time to concentrate on the big boys


----------



## twistedfreak (Sep 9, 2007)

32 yd smoker with the new general and she only went 40 yds now time to concentrate on the big boys


----------



## MKNOX (Jul 8, 2007)

*So far this year*








06/06/08







07/15/08







09/05/08







09/03/08







08/15/08







08/16/08


----------



## notbulbous (Jun 26, 2007)

My first deer of the season. Tried standard slick tricks and they really did the job. I'm very happy!

:banana::banana:


----------



## 48down (Jan 9, 2007)

*Oklahoma deer*

Taken today at 7:30am.


----------



## AERO63 (Feb 26, 2008)

Here is my 2008 Utah Archery buck. No monster, 20" 3x3. I killed him October 16 in the high country, about 10,500 feet. This buck was bedded along with three other deer, and I made a stalk from across the basin. I got a bit mixed up and came in too close, bumping the bucks. They were moving slowly up the hill and when they stopped I was able to range them and take the shot. He was quartering away at 71 yards, made a good hit and he made it about 150 before going down.

Hoyt Seven37
Gold Tip Pro Hunter
Grim Reaper RazorTip


----------



## Lady Artemis (May 5, 2006)

*First Deer*

Live weight: 225# Field Dressed: 180# 
Entered him in a local big buck contest, based upon weight.
Mainframe 7 pointer with 2 scorable kickers
I'm not sure what he will score, but I think I'll keep him regardless... :wink:


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

second doe of the season....this was a nice old NY doe. first out of state archery deer.


----------



## bowtuningtips (Oct 17, 2008)

*Black Bear Down*

This is my spring bruin check it: 248LB 20 5/16 in. I took him with a Muzzy 100gr at 14 yds. he spun with a roar snapping the arrow off with his mouth.....it was the scariest thing I have ever done!


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

2008 Ontario Whitetail (9 pointer)
Hoyt Vulcan 27"draw 60lbs
Easton FMJ
FOB's
Muzzy 3 blades 100grain
25 yards shot on Oct 14/08
Double lung hit, recovery 90 yards approx.










Matt


----------



## 034life (Feb 14, 2006)

*Bradford County Athens TwnShp Pig*

Pa hunters Where are you


----------



## bugle_em_in (Mar 21, 2008)

*So far....*

BowTech Guardian
Gold Tip Pro arrows
Magnus Snuffer 100gr

2 nice Toms, 9" beards each and a jake in 1 morning..... Roosted them and setup a blind for them in the morning, they were not interested in my decoys. I watched them move to a stubble field next to a river bottem and stalked in on them. Shot all 3 by poping up in the grass at the edge of the river, took about 45 minutes to get all 3. I took the jake only because he spotted me and started putting the alarm, I had to shut off the alarm to get my 2nd big tom. NE gives 3 licenses and I used them all in 1 morning.









Craig and I went up to the CO Flattops Wilderness area the last 4 days of the season. It took us a day to find them but the 2nd day Craig shot his 5x5 bull after calling to 2 bulls and having them both coming. It was 4 miles from the truck and a good 2k feet higher so it took all the 3rd day to pack out.

The next morning after packing Craig's elk I got back up the mountain before day light and found them bugling right where we'd left them. 30 minutes later I called in my crazy antlered 3x4 and shot him at 15 yards. I was able to ruin Craig's day of relaxation by getting him on the radio and requesting packframes and a sherpa. I was only about 3.7 miles acording to the GPS track back..... It took us all day and 2 trips to get my elk back to the truck. 

After 2 days of packing elk out, 4 trips averaging a little less than 4 miles each way, about 2k feet up and down each round trip, I walked around like an old man for a while - an old man with a big smile. 

Nice to fill both our tags in a quick 4 day hunt!

Craig on left me on right.....









Craig's 5x5 bull....









My 3x4 bull, notice his left antler comes straight out of his head forward and has to do a 90 degree turn to match up with the other antler. He had some sort of injury??









www.deadduck.net for the rest of the stories.....


----------



## foamhunter77 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Moose Elite Extreme XXL*

Thought I'd share the moose that I harvested in October 2008. I took him with my Elite XXL 60#, rage 2 blade with a beman carbon metal matrix arrow. 
I called the big fella in for 1/2 hour and he came in like he was on a string. The best part about the hunt was I had 4 of my closest hunting buddies standing right with me when I took the shot, awesome! I haven't had him scored yet but he's respectable in the antler department and a whole lot of good table fair!


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

Took this PA 7 pt on 10/14, 19" inside spread


----------



## Robertoski (Oct 20, 2008)

*October 18th Nice Missouri 8 point*

First buck with bow! Slightly quartering to lung liver pass thru, 50 yard retrieve (actually heard him fall over). Using LH 62# 2007 Martin Pantera and 100 gr 3 blade Muzzy


----------



## Battledrum (Jan 18, 2007)

Michigan whitetail doe down 10/22. Shot at 26 yards with my Mathews DXT. Rage did the job!


----------



## jlmdlm (Mar 24, 2007)

Just took this little doe this evening.


----------



## mabowhunter1974 (Mar 13, 2006)

*CT Doe 10/20*

25 yds, down in sight, Tribute 70#, Axis Arrows, ST heads


----------



## scottmedia (Jun 28, 2007)

*Serious Hog Problem*

Well I posted a picture of the hog that I shot a couple of weeks ago in this thread on page 5. Needless to say the hogs are still coming but due to the full moon or the fact that I shot that one they are coming at night. Thus I borrowed a trap and in one night I caught four hogs. One big sow about 140lbs., two little sows about 75lbs, and one little bore hog about 75lbs. The thing is I have never seen those pigs around here before. So I guess there are alot of pigs around here since the acorns have started to fall. Anyway my uncle got some hog hunter guys that he meet to come and get the two little sows as they were pregnant. When they got here there was another hog that look exactly like the ones in the pin in the backyard. Must have been sisters or something, they caught it with the help of a dog. So in the last three weeks, I shot one with my bow, killed the two tonight, gave three away, and two have been hit in the road within 100 yards of my house. Didn't kill these with my bow but I figured I would share. I wish they would come in the daytime. Alot more fun with the bow. :wink:


----------



## dfhooked (Jul 10, 2007)

my best bowkill, oct 22 upson county Ga.


----------



## dietz (Aug 14, 2003)

08 goat, 30 yds, decoy


----------



## msfcarp (Jan 23, 2008)

2nd bow kill in 4 years hunting.


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

*1st bull*

Here's the result of my breaks hunt. 50yds broadside passthru (double lung) with my 82nd, 71#, 30", 415gr gt xt hunter, blazers, shuttle t-lock 100gr.

He jumped into the middle of the herd and ran forever :eek2::elch:


----------



## GSPKurt (Sep 18, 2008)

Taken in Florida on Friday Oct. 17, 2008.

Bow- Bear Advantage Hunter
Sight- Tru-Glo $10 Wal-Mart special
Stabilizer- Sims
Arrow- Carbon Express
Broadhead- NAP Thunderhead 100 gr. fixed
Release- 44 Caliper
Distance- 14 yards
Ameristep Doghouse ground blind
Camo- Black shirt/ head wrap/ face wrap


----------



## fugitivehunter (Feb 3, 2004)

*Bragging on my 14 year old....*

My son Josh has 4 bow kills under his belt (3 deer and one exotic ram). Here's his one from a couple weeks ago in West Texas.

Whitetail Doe
20 yard shot
Mathews Mustang (52 lbs, 25")
Blackhawk Vapor arrow with NAP Thunderhead broadhead.

Double lung shot and she ran about 50-60 yards.


----------



## bowtuningtips (Oct 17, 2008)

NICE Critters!


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

*2008 Iowa county doe tag filled.*

i shot this doe at 31 yards this morning. she was quartering away and the hole you see is where the arrow came out.










Tony


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

*Got one Today.*

My biggest to date.
Shot at 6 yards from the ground.
Grunted and snort wheezed, followed by THE can call.
traveled 30yards and expired. Still have one either or tag. Check out the rub by this stand location... what SIZE of buck would make this rub????


----------



## spoco57 (Aug 31, 2005)

Oct 24 9:30AM 7 Pt. double-lung pass through. Muzzy 3 Blade 100, Browning Illusion, etc. Deer went 65 yards leaving a crazy big blood trail of red foam.


----------



## TomR (Mar 13, 2007)

A nice "eater".....


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

My Missouri Buck
10/26/08
33 yard shot, 75 yard recovery
Both lungs and top of heart


----------



## JB800 (Jul 4, 2008)

Here's Mine! Dutchess County, NY


----------



## gareed13 (Aug 14, 2007)

kansas 9 pt 2 1/2 yr old 141# field dress
rage 2 blade
pse x-force 65#


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Grizz tricked this buck tonight. Was targeting a bigger buck in a different area but with limited time to hunt and all the dang corn still standing it was slim pickin's. 21 yard shot, 30 yard recovery.


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

This is my first Illinois buck with a bow!! My digital camera didnt survive the trip out. So this is the best I can do for pics. His last 10 yards of life drove him off a deep ravine that took me 4 hours to get him out of and another 2 1/2 to get to the jeep. Best day of hunting Ive ever had!!!


----------



## Duckhawk_2008 (Jun 15, 2008)

Missouri 10 point.
2 blade rage
Bowtech guradian 45 yds.
200lbs. dressed


----------



## huntingislife (May 12, 2005)

Hens, Takin out of a group of 40..My dad shot the first one and 300 yards later they came right to my stand. Hoyt viptertec, and Mathews Switchback XT..


----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

*New York buck!*

My buddy Dave shot this 7 pt the opening evening in New York. He had a few photos of this buck on trail cams, so I guess he knew where to hunt that night. . .:wink:

Dave popped the deer with a rage fired from a Drenalin and the buck dropped within sight. 

Nice job Dave !


----------



## bowtuningtips (Oct 17, 2008)

*I'm so buff.....*

Heres my newest trophy, 1600 lbs. Thats me on the Left Kenny Parson, center is Tim Wells Relentless Pursuit tv show, Hide & Hook productions camera guy S.Bradford


----------



## MichaelHunsucke (Jul 12, 2006)

Nebraska
October 27 AM


----------



## 5 Seas (Dec 27, 2007)

*LoOng Island NY*

Small Rack, Nice size body for this area.


----------



## Antlermass (Jun 25, 2007)

Doe 115lbs, 2.5 years old, taken 10-25-08 15 yards shot ran 120 yards across the field and died just inside the timber.


----------



## HOYTvilleMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

With the time change comeing in ohio sunday I would not have much time to hunt so I took him.


----------



## muskyjerk (Oct 11, 2006)

took two shots-------tastes good


----------



## longarmoflaw (Jul 6, 2008)

10/28 6:05 pm Came straight to the Tinks 75 yard recovery


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

second doe of 2008. 26 yard shot, ran 40 yards and dropped. Hit the edge of the shoulder on the way in, which kicked the arrow up, explaining the high exit. Blood trail was awesome, 4 feet wide in spots, but wasnt needed. Striker mag








Enterance








Exit


----------



## NJBowman (Oct 15, 2002)




----------



## youngoilguy (May 17, 2007)

got him on oct 20


----------



## shootingzeros (Jul 19, 2008)

Oct 29 2008


----------



## MBArcher (Oct 23, 2006)

It was the eighth buck i saw in an hour and a half, all chasing one doe. Best action I've Seen. Halloween Buck! Eastern Manitoba


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Shot doe number 2 this morning, hate to this time of year but I was pretty irritated so had to get it done!!! A nice buck came in about 30 minutes prior to this doe, probably 140ish buck and he got to within 15 yards of me without me seeing him. He came in directly down wind, he saw me move and was gone....oh man I was not a happy camper!!! Soooooo, I shot his girlfriend!!! Maybe he'll be back in the AM looking for her!! '94


----------



## frickpse (Jun 22, 2007)

nov. 1st, public ground


----------



## Poorguy (Feb 12, 2006)

*PA Halloween 8 Point*


----------



## ekbrown37 (Dec 1, 2007)

first deer with a bow


----------



## buzzman2 (Sep 9, 2007)

September 27








October 25


----------



## rootdoc (Jul 11, 2004)

Due to all the rain in IL this year the dry creek beds are now full of water still over 2' in certain areas. As a result the deer have completely changed their travel routes. Well Saturday everything came together and i was able to harvest this nice doe just before dark. 
Set up my Lone wolf climbing steps and stand in a new area and i managed a nice broadside shot at 26 yrds with only a 60 yard recovery. Was my first time using a RAGE mechanical broadhead and must say i am very impressed with the shear damage that blade causes.


----------



## BCFrye_Kansas (Mar 5, 2007)

October 22nd, and October 28th


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

10 Yards on the ground Bowtech Guardian, Easton Axis arrows, G5 Tekan II..


----------



## pjrol (Apr 11, 2004)

Nov. 1st


----------



## IBOWHUNT35 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Battledrum (Jan 18, 2007)

8 pt. in Southern Ohio Nov. 4th. Shot at 25 yds. w/ my DXT and Fobs! Of course ran STRAIGHT to the bottom of the hills! I will never complain about dragging deer in Michigan again!


----------



## nshunter (Oct 10, 2004)

*Before & after Pics 2008*


----------



## youngoilguy (May 17, 2007)

two good buddies with their bucks!!


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

some big deer being killed this year..Me and my huting buddy scored yesterday evening here in Va. I saw 10 does and 1 small buck and ened up shooting 1 doe and he shot a nice little 8pointer that weighed 155pds dressed..It was a fun evening.I shot mine at 20yds and she made it about 15yds and he shot his at 35yds and it ran about 50yds and crashed.


----------



## cpickdc (Jul 13, 2005)

*SoDak Bow Deer*

Shot 11-0-08

Craig


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

My First ever turkey! Shot tonight with a striker MAG. Sorry for the poor quality pics, I was by myself.


----------



## SteveMH (Aug 25, 2006)

This is my thrid year bow hunting and I finally closed the deal on my first buck. I had him a couple of weeks ago at 40 yards in the rain and I passed. This time it was a 30 yard shot and he went about 20 yards and collapsed.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

shot this tonight, big six point, first buck with a bow


----------



## dusters (Mar 23, 2006)

Me on the left with my 12 pt. we scored at 164 gross 161 net, my dad on the right with his 8 pt. scored at 122 gross 119 net.










group picture, you don't get to many opportunities to get a photo like this!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ok duster are they all wis, bucks , nice bucks if you need someone to hunt with let me know


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Took this doe last Sunday, Rage 2blade. Government ground.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Monday took this nice 8pointer on a different piece of government ground.


----------



## TheHam (Sep 28, 2007)

*2008 Buck*

This is my Missouri 2008 Bow Buck. Big mature deer that was rutting pretty hard and he was pretty torn up. He came in this morning to the rattle bag and some grunting at 6:35 and I shot him at 9 yards and he went less than 50 before piling up. The rage did an awesome job!


----------



## san saba hunter (Jan 2, 2003)

was this deer blind in one eye?


----------



## Fallguy! (Oct 15, 2008)

*Nice Michigan 8 pt*

This is my brothers biggest Michigan buck to date. Very nice 8 pt taken in Almont, Michigan. 32 yrds stuck him in the rgt front shoulder and straight through the heart almost exiting the opposite arm pit. He's tickled pink...


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Bionicrooster (Dec 14, 2005)

Got this guy in Maryland, eastern shore. Dressed out at 146 pounds, 9 points.


----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

CT 9pt taken on Oct 17th. My first of the '08-'09 season.


----------



## varmint101 (May 8, 2008)

Arrowed a 2.5yr old 10pt Saturday morning at 8:55. For the jury he's probably just an 8 or 9. I never measured his messed up brow or small right side G4. 

I had only seen a large spike soon after I got up. Decided I'd rattle a bit and hit the Primos Buck Roar. 

This dude came screaming in jumping over logs and brush. I knew as soon as I saw him he wasn't huge, but that he would be mine! 

He stopped at about 18yds and the G5 Striker took care of the rest. Just an awesome bloodtrail. Went about 75yds.

This is by far my biggest archery buck and my 2nd largest buck. I plan on doing a skull mount.

He dressed at 140 even.


----------



## Bullshooter (Sep 27, 2005)

*PA deer*

Shot this dude on Nov 3rd. 12 yds with a slicktrick. 264 live weight and 176" gross.
Deer was shot in Mercer Co. Pa


----------



## GrawDawg (Sep 1, 2005)

*First Midwest buck w/a bow............*

I Just returned from Nebraska late Saturday night. We saw all kinds of weather- arrived Sunday, 11/2 to 79 degree temps which lasted though Tuesday. Didn't see alot of bucks the first two days, but the bucks we saw were HUGE. A buddy of mine & I saw both 150 & 160 class bucks on Tuesday morning. He saw them first heading my way, then I saw them 40 minutes later. 

When he saw them- they were 50 yards away down a steep slope with no clear shooting lanes. When I saw them, they were 70 yards away crossing an open field. I couldn't get them to stop for a doe bleat or buck grunt- they just kept crossing the field 'til they reached the woodline (now 90 yards away) and looked back before disappearing as they headed up the scrub Oaked ridge. 

At that point, I knew I was in the right general area & knew the bucks I wanted to hunt, I just needed to get closer. So I told my guide I wanted to use one of the blinds that was back at camp & we set it up & brushed it in on Tuesday after lunch and there I sat- waiting for the next 2.5 days. On Wednesday, I saw lots of deer- whiteails, mulies, does, bucks........ but neither of the two "big boys" I was waiting for- so I passed on them all. Wednesday was cloudy, a "little" windy (only 17 mph) and the rain came in just as I came out of the blind Wednesday night. 

Then it got fun. Thursday morning arrived and we were greeted with rain (which turned to snow flurries) and 40 mph winds. I didn't see squat while it was raining, but surprisingly enough, once it turned to snow- the deer came out in 40 mph winds to feed. The young bucks were definitely chasing & the does wanted NOTHING to do with them. The big boys weren't coming in to horns, grunts, or doe bleats........ I guess that's why they were able to get that BIG!!  I saw lots of deer on Thursday and I had an OK time. My 3 buddies were _still_ in tree stands and they came in at lunch and were *frozen* (so was one of their bows) and when they came in from the afternoon sit they were mentally shattered. The weather was simply BRUTAL. 

Friday arrived & it was our last day to hunt. Unfortunately, the wind/rain didn't let up. Mind you- just 2 hours north of us in Rapid City, SD....... they got 48 inches of snow on Thursday! So we still felt lucky that we only received a dusting and the backlash winds. The wind on Friday was 25-30mph. I was tucked away in my blind waiting for the big boys- safe from the wind/rain and relatively comfortable. In the afternoon, this eight came in and offered me a 29 yard broadside shot with a ~20mph left to right crosswind. He wasn't the biggest buck I saw all week, but he was the biggest in bow range who offered a good shot. So I took him. He went about 65 yards up the ridgeline (anyone who says hit deer don't run uphill are wrong) and piled up. 










I was hunting with a pretty picky bunch. None of the other three guys tagged out on bucks, two of them took does on Friday afternoon. 

One guy took a 40 yard shot on the 150, but his arrow hit a branch he couldn't see and sent the arrow over the buck's back. This guy passed on multiple bucks in the 120-130 range on at least 4 occasions. 

Another guy, took a shot at a 140 class buck from 34 yards with 10 minutes of shooting light left. The buck jumped the string and he wound up hitting the buck in the neck. They let the buck sit overnight and took up the bloodtrail the next morning. 600 yards and 5.5 hours later, they found themselves at the edge of the river (~100 yards wide) and determined that the buck couldn'thave been fatally hit to make it that far. They also couldn't cross the river to attempt to pick up the bloodtrail on the other side. My buddy was still sick to his stomach about it last night on the flight home. 

The forth hunter in our group, a friend from Colorado who was *easily* the best shot of all 4 of us (he drove tacks at 50 yards) was _extremely_ picky. He passed on a 140 on Monday morning, then passed on the same deer Tuesday afternoon. After that, he saw a 160 class deer at 70 yards on Wednesday- but couldn't bring himself to drop the string on him. This guy was an EXTREMELY ethical hunter who I can only hope I have the same discipline as one day. He was truely out there for a trophy hunt and his bar was set _very_ high. 

We'll be returning next year- only next time, we'll be going out the second week in November. The country was fantastic, the people great & the whitetail very impressive.




























'Dawg


----------



## Treething (Mar 14, 2007)

*Ohio Ten Pointer*

This guy came in 2:45 Friday the 7th. Cought both lungs watched him drop 20yrds from my stand.


----------



## LpWestchesterNy (Nov 1, 2004)

*Got this brute at 35 yrds*

I know that she does not compare to some of the monsters posted here, but I am very pleased w/ her. I've really struggled this year; w/ the temperature and complete lack of acorn, I have not seen much since opening day. By this time last year, I had already harvested 1 buck and 2 does.

Here is my 1st harvest for 2008...










I shot her at 35 yrds, quartering away while she was leaving my area. My shot was a bit back and nicked the stomach, the liver and 1 lung. She ran 150+ yrds and pilled up.


----------



## ZebraHunter (Jan 22, 2008)

*Michigan 6 Point*

Grunted him in from 150 yards. Came right to me. Quartering Toward. In the side, throught the liver, and out his belly. Great blood trail.


----------



## fishinfever (Sep 9, 2007)

Got to my stand a little early today around 2:30 PM. Once I had all my gear pulled up and everything set I checked the wind one last time. It was a good wind for my stand today blowing from west to east, only second time this year I could hunt this stand. I gave two blast from the can and give a few soft grunts and watched and waited. I noticed some movement from the southwest, Buck , Better yet a shooter buck. He came on a slow walk looking and listening for where the doe bleats and grunts came from, he was 55 yards from me at this time. He kept walking just south of my stand and I lost sight of him, So I gave a few more doe bleats and a couple more soft grunt calls. After a few minutes passed I noticed him slowing walking my way, within 25 yards now but still no shot yet. I noticed his Tall rack and his mass, I was shaking like a leaf. I told my self to stop looking at the rack and pick my spot, once his head was behind a tree I came to full draw. He stopped behind the tree with his head just clearing the tree and looking straight up at me, I thought great no shot and he stood there maybe two full minutes looking at me, I couldn't move. then he jumped side ways and started to trot off, I gave him a small bleat from my mouth and stopped him about 30 yards behind a few small trees, I picked my spot and shot. I drilled him right behind the shoulder and seen good blood as he ran off. I sit for 45 minutes and then when to my truck to make some calls for help and give him some time. Here he is, my camera man didn't due him justice. He has a lot of mass and height. He looks to be a 4 1/2 year old. A great day in the woods.


----------



## JB800 (Jul 4, 2008)

Here's a couple from the weekend!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Took a doe this morning in NY. 18 yard shot, hit with a Rocket Hammerhead - dropped in 20 yards. She was with a dinky button, so she looked bigger than she turned out to be - that button must be TINY!


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM (Mar 20, 2008)

It's been a good season so far, hope to add to the collection this weekend:


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

**Graphic**

I shot this healthy doe Saturday night and elected to track her Sunday morning since I didn't see the impact location and was covered up in deer.
I found her early but not before the coyotes. 
30 minutes later while on stand I had this guy come off the hill stalking my deer decoys. A 20 yard shot with an NAP Spitfire put him down in under 40 yards.


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

*November bow kill*

Half rack 8 and a button buck in the same evening......

Elite Z28, Easton FMJ, RM Gator XP. 15 yard shots on both.


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)

Small buck mistaken for doe at last light Saturday November 8th. Deer shot at 15 yards, double lunged, traveled an amazing 175 yards before going down. Waited 4 hours and found him very stiff, thank God it was cold that night.

Fred Bear Truth 
Easton Axis 340s
Muzzy 100 grain 3 blades
Trophy Ridge Matrix 5-pin
CAP Whisker Biscuit
Vibekiller
S-Coil and Limb Savers
Tru-Fire Hurricane Caliper release
Blazer vanes
River's Edge Treestand


----------



## stlmodroptine (Aug 26, 2008)

Fred Bear Lights Out 26" @ 65lbs
Redhead Carbon Supreme Light 250's
Rage 3 Broadheads
Jefferson County Missouri


----------



## DixieBoy (Jul 12, 2006)

*October 2008*

Two Alaskan Ptarimigan at 10 yds while scouting for moose near Anchorage.


----------



## hardball15 (Jan 6, 2007)

Taken in Eastern Oregon DIY, Public land. 1st year hunting.


----------



## RobAlan (Sep 3, 2003)

*8 pt*

I know I know, not a big rack for Ohio. Well, it was my last day to hunt prior to gun season so I decided to take the shot (ground shrinkage). anyway , made a 15 yds quartering away show, double lung. Watched the deer pile up after just 50 yds and about 10 seconds. I've included a pic of the entry hole the Rage 2 made. Anyway, I know it's not an Ohio Monster, but I've been hunting very hard the last couple weeks and have seen some nice bucks, even passed on a couple, but my time was limited. I'm very happy with this guy.


----------



## fsd-cfi (Nov 19, 2005)

*2008 muley*

better late than never, got him on Sept 26th


----------



## auarcher (Feb 27, 2004)

*My 2008 Season, so far...*

Opening Day Oct. 15 - Alabama 100# Floppy









October 18 - Alabama Pork Chops









November 5 - Illinois Doe Tagged Filled (125#)
Check Out The View Through the Limbs of a Pearson Stealth!!!


----------



## auarcher (Feb 27, 2004)

*November 6th - Tagged Out in IL*

300# 10pt. w/ a couple of extra pts one on is right G2 and one on his left main beam (so he is an Alabama 12pt...:teeth


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

Here are a couple of mine from this season.I shot the doe yesterday at 10am and she was the 11th deer i had seen.She was pushed up the hill to me by a buck that i had seen 4times.Both sides of his rack are busted off at the brow tines. I called the Coyote in with my mouth from about 80yds away.He came in to 30yds and stopped broadside in my shooting lane and i made a perfect shot on him.Both animals ran a short enough distance that i could see them both go down..Man i love those Strikers!!!!


----------



## Cgarza86 (Oct 14, 2007)

Second deer this season. Grossed 158 4/8ths


----------



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

Just thought I would share a couple of pictures from this hunting season!










Ohio Buck











NY Buck


Not to bad of a season so far.
Thanks for looking.

Terry


----------



## bozo300 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Culled from the herd*

Doing the gene pool a favor this morning, notice the absent right side. Beside that I haven't seeing anything els.


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

Used a 125 grain 4 blade Stinger to take this hen from 25-26 yards. I was hunting from the ground, her a 2 other birds came in. One got into a small ditch and lost line of site on me, the second got behind some brush, the third stepped into a shooting lane I had pruned out, and turned her head away from me. Was able to draw unobserved and made the shot.


----------



## Crayfish (May 11, 2004)

Travelled to Ohio to try to help out the "huge" deer herd out there. I mean, they would give us up to 6 tags a piece ... there must be deer everywhere! Maybe, but not on Dillon Wildlife Area! We busted our butts in 70deg, sunny weather and managed to take 2 does and 1 "freezer filler" buck.


----------



## sullins44 (Aug 15, 2008)

This is my first deer ever with a bow (shot a doe 12 years ago or so with a crossbow, but I really don't count that)!!! Got it on my trip last week to Arkansas visiting my family. My father also got one, he was tickled would could share this together.

Button at 14 yards, right through the heart, fell 40 yards later. Equipment listed below except used 125 gr muzzy's instead of 100 gr. Wicked exit wound!!!


----------



## HoosierGrrl (Feb 12, 2007)

*Biggest one Yet!*

I shot this guy this morning with my Equalizer. 20 yard shot passed through. 

He's no giant, but he's the best buck I have shot! My third year of hunting with a bow, and my 3rd bow kill!! Northern Indiana is Nice to Me(and so is my hubby for letting me shoot first)!!


----------



## buckyboy (Sep 18, 2006)

First Bow Kill


----------



## grouper (Sep 13, 2005)

*Southern Illinois Trip*

Just returned from a 5.5 day trip to SE Illinois. Great weather and great hunting.


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

*my best bow deer to date*

Shot on 11/11/08 at 10:30 am deer down with in sight
what a week we had.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=785257


----------



## danbear (Nov 12, 2005)

*My Wi deer this year*

I've had a great year so far. Two does and A buck!!


----------



## ferretboy (Aug 15, 2007)

*My lil basket rack*

Lil bitty one, but he sure tastes good.


----------



## 182gross (Jan 29, 2008)

Western Oklahoma 9 pt 131 5/8 180lbs


----------



## drummeister (Aug 17, 2006)

70# buckmaster g2XL,CX maxima hunters with 100grain slick trick standards.made a bad shot on him at 10:00 am but found him right before dark.my biggest buck so far.


----------



## marshman54 (Feb 9, 2007)

South central Kansas 156 10 point shot Nov. 14.


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Fulton county Indiana*

First buck with the Athens Bow pulled him out of the drink


----------



## bradlemieux7331 (Mar 27, 2006)

*My MN buck BIG 6*








Rattled him right in 10 yard shot


----------



## bamfbowhunter (Jan 31, 2006)

Africa 08 with Dries Visser Safaris


----------



## imahunter2002 (Feb 10, 2007)

*Personal Best - IL*

My personal best.........by a mile! Couldn't be happier. 
45 yd shot......I love my Drenalin! Well over 250lbs! Awesome hunt.


----------



## Radar (Mar 9, 2004)

11/11/08


----------



## cjuvinall (Sep 15, 2008)

*8 Point through the heart*

I wasn't going to go out bowhunting on October 27th, but my evening appointment cancelled so I got out to the woods ASAP. I got out at 4PM and had does/fawns around me all night. At 6pm a scrubby 8 pointer came out to the corn field followed by this nice 8. I grunted and he perked up, thrashed the tree limb he was under and as I continued to call, he slowly worked his way over to me. At 25 yards, he looked right at me, but then refocused his attention on the smaller buck giving me a chance to get ready. He turned broadside at 20 yards and I drilled him through the heart. I watched him run 80 yards into the cut corn field and then tip over. Lot's of good meat on this guy! 


70# PSE
Carbon Express Arrows
Trophy Ridge Expandable


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

I pin wheeled this guy on 11-11-08. he came throught the woods like a freight train and I was able to stop him at 21yds with a doe bleat. He went down while in view and dropped roughly 20yds from the spot I made the shot.


----------



## Swamp Buck (Sep 6, 2007)

*Last day Buck*

Final Day of the early season. Not in the book, but a nice one. Shot on 11-20-08, 6:45 AM. 5 or 6 yard shot, 37 yard recovery. 18 1/4" inside spread. 8 pt.


----------



## jstuntlocke (Nov 21, 2008)

Just read this whole thread! some nice pics in there and congrats to all, and kudos to the rest of you that are still holding out for that big boy!! :thumbs_up

well.. I shot a buck on Nov. 18th in the evening. He was runnin does around me all afternoon never presenting a good shot. Then he came back into the woods around sunset, and gave me a good broadside shot as I stopped him at 27 yrds. He then bolted to start chasing the 5 does about 20 yards in front of him and to my left again.
It was no problem, I knew when he walked back in the last time he was mine, except that he decided to bolt at the EXACT same time I touched my release aid and sent my arrow towards his V's. That caused my arrow to hit him a little late, and I thought at the time in the paunch! But turns out it moved it only like 5-6" and it went in right about the last rib. 
I saw him lay down for about 45 min. moving his head around approx 50yrds in front of my tree. Then he got up again, finally on his like 25th attempt to stand, and stumbled down a little drop off and I thought fell back down just out of sight.... I could'nt tell tho with all the ruttin deer runnin around for sure. 
SO I decided to back out and sneak back in at day break... 
He's obviously a 4 1/2 yr old and I recognized him from the year before as a giant 3yr old. Just too good of a deer to risk pushin ya know, and it's gettin dark so.... I mean what else can you do??
I returned the next morning only to find out that he died right then and there about 65 yards from my tree!
the real kicker was I quickly found out how he had played the role of the vending machine to the midnight river bottom coyote shift instead!
I snapped this shot as proof of who the cluprits were...:angry:









He's a good deer though still...

































I'm not good at scoring them, I just look for obvious mature age sign when I pick a shooter. SO any help on estimating his score for me would be greatly appreciated!

thanks and I'm diggin this site so far!


----------



## WA Elk hunter (Oct 8, 2006)

*Sucessful in Washington..*

He's no giant but he sure looked tasty and the freezer is looking short on breakfast and summer sausage...


----------



## bowtechbuck9 (Jun 16, 2007)

I shot him on Nov 17 at 9am. double lunged him and he only went 50 yds


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

*Ohio 10 point*

Opening day in Ohio, 5:05 p.m., Turbotec, 5575 GT Hunter, 100gr. Spitfire came in at 21 yards stopped to smell a mock scrape I made that afternoon. 20 1/4" inside spread 10 point, double brow split main beam.


----------



## PaP&Ybowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*Great season so far*

Season been going well for me so far. The 14 point is from my lease in Ohio, and the big 8 point is from Illinios. I still got my Pa. buck tag left. Could be an expensive year at the taxidermist.


----------



## PaP&Ybowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*illinios buck*

Il. buck


----------



## PaP&Ybowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*another shot of Ohio buck*

ohio buck


----------



## Grayghost (Jan 7, 2003)

*Ks 2008*

Lucky in the land of OZ.


----------



## Burrdock (Nov 7, 2005)

*Success in Illinois*

Illinois 2008


----------



## jstuntlocke (Nov 21, 2008)

It's neat to see all the deer getting bigger as the rut starts up and goes through it's process and is now waning. We should see an influx of bigger deer pics from down south again when, in like Dec. right guys!?!?!?!

good job to all living and loving the struggle!!!:cheers:


----------



## dbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

*11 pt Buck and Moose*

I love the Rut!!! Moose is from BC. Used Grim Reaper razortips for the first time on the Moose. I was very impressed at the pass-thru at 55yds. Watched him drop!!! Same with the 11pt. (9pt with 2 leagal stickers)whitetail.

After reviewing on the great photos I can only say what a great country we live in!!!


----------



## TomK (Jul 24, 2002)

*Another Washignton buck.*

Shot this guy November 22nd.


----------



## mayday (Nov 15, 2006)

11-12-08


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

My IA buck for '08..


----------



## Todd_ID (May 15, 2007)

Chalk up another one for Washington. I decided to fill my tag on this 3x5 muley. There was a much bigger one with him that I could have shot, but this one had a broken leg and was limping badly, so I'm glad that I didn't shoot the big stud. I didn't range him, but I shot it for 49 yards and hit right on. He was quartering away hard and I broke the hindquarter, got the liver, one lung and the top of the heart, and he didn't go 30 yards. I like the little drop tine...that makes it worth it to shoot the lesser of the two bucks!


----------



## record sheds (Nov 29, 2008)

sound like a great idea


----------



## CEO of CCK (Nov 30, 2007)

*Rage 3 Blade!*

All kills with the rage 3 blade.


----------



## jstuntlocke (Nov 21, 2008)

I gotta say man... That has got to be the most stocked quiver I've ever seen on a hunting bow! You plan on missin?? LOL
Just bustin your stones a little here buddy!... hahaha It's all in good humor!

Thankfully I have had to watch my arrow in disbleief only once while it was bouncing back and forth stickin out of a sapling 10 yrds away, only to stop the big brute and make a follow up shot with one from my quiver.... IT was pure luck tho if you ask me... 
I only carry 4 arrows with me afeild at a time. 
That would be 3 with rocky mountain titanium 100's, and one 2 1/2" vortex collaspable for an occasional unlucky fall longbeard! And of course you'll always find a judo tip and a target tip laying loose in my backpack in case I get bored during an all day sit or something like that, but I rarely use them....


Nice work though! :cheers: I like the pics.. Your dog looks happy! =]


----------



## McGunner (Jul 27, 2004)

2008 Kansas Bowkill - 5 Yards - 28 yards to recovery - Very happy.


----------



## girlbowhunt247 (Nov 29, 2008)

*My First Archery Buck*

No, its not a monster, but its my first buck taken with my bow (Pearson TX4 with Victory Arrows). Taken in September, Northern Wisconsin (Nicolet National Forest, public land hunt).


----------



## berggie (Sep 29, 2008)

This is my first bow kill and my first year bowhunting. He was trotting thru I gave him a grunt, he stopped at 35 yds broadside. I drilled him and he only went 49 yds easy track.


----------



## jstuntlocke (Nov 21, 2008)

McGunner said:


> 2008 Kansas Bowkill - 5 Yards - 28 yards to recovery - Very happy.


good job.
What day did you shoot him on?


----------



## McGunner (Jul 27, 2004)

jstuntlocke,
I shot him on 12 November 2008 at 7:11 AM after about 45 minutes on stand. I had deer around me all morning from before legal shooting hours until I arrowed him. I had 4 other deer (3 does and a buck) within 20 yards of me when he showed up.

berggie,
Nice deer and welcome to bow hunting. Enjoy it as it keeps getting better.


----------



## passthru11 (Mar 7, 2007)

*First IL buck*

30yds on the ground. Bowtech guardian.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

*Congrats*

That is a great buck!


----------



## Death Blow (Sep 3, 2007)

I took these three bucks in succession. I have taken five does this season as well. Lost two does and one six point. No lecture necessary.


----------



## buckncm (Nov 22, 2008)

Harvested 11/1/08


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

last buck of my best season ever..final count was 2 10 pts 2 8 pts and a doe, best was 133". Got this one yesterday in Shawnee forest Illinois.


----------



## JB800 (Jul 4, 2008)

Another one!


----------



## arrow179 (Dec 1, 2008)

*First Buck of the Season*

Central Illinois 10pt. Gross 144. 19" spread. 22" & 23" main beams. I shot this one at about 5 steps, went about 150yds. Took out the top of one lung and the bottom of the heart. NAP Scorpion XP, Mathews SQ2


----------



## nicholswildart (Jan 6, 2008)

*Missouri Monster!*

I took this brute the day before firearms started in Missouri. He is probably going to go in the high 160s or low 170's. He is a mainframe 10 point with a small kicker on his left side. He has good mass and a little bit of palmation as well. After a week of hard hunting in some crazy warm/freezing weather he looked great walking toward me. I shot him around 10am and I was going to get down around noon and call it a week because we had rifle hunters coming in. I feel like I was handed a gift!


----------



## 04Patriot (Feb 29, 2004)

*November 27,2008*

Took this nine point at twelve yards with my trusty Mathews LX. Piled up within 50 yards. He is 20" inside and grossed 143-7/8 and nets 138-4/8. One of five archery bucks over 125" taken on the same property since 2003, four of which I have shot.


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

04Patriot

thats a beautiful picture and an awesome buck to boot


----------



## 1Hunter (Mar 5, 2006)

We had a little luck.


----------



## minime (Aug 28, 2008)

grat shot, that deer isnt going anywhere


----------



## 253BowHunter (Dec 2, 2008)

My Blacktail Doe tooken a few weeks ago
2009 HOYT Super Hawk
full metal jacket 340grain
Muzzy 3 blade 125 grain








here is my Trophy Silver Salmon of the year. weighed in at 15lbs gutted.
and threw in one of my commercial fishing pictures.


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

My '08 deer season at a glance....





































97-58" NC 6 pointer taken 11/28/08










I shot this buck on 10/31/08. I searched for 3 consecutive days for him and turned up nothing. I ran across his carcass as I was scouting a secluded woodlot (60-70 yds from where I'd shot him) on 11/30/08. He's a 106-1/8" 8 pointer with a broken off left G2. Not proud of the recovery timeliness....but I do have final closure on him. I tagged him and he's at the taxi awaiting a euro mount.


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

my first bow kill, 8th year bowhunting. i know.. took me long enough! little 110lb. fork horn with one side busted off, but he's a trophy to me for sure.


----------



## TTripin (Oct 17, 2007)

My 08 bow kill...36yds quartering away,and Congrats to everyone in this thread!!!!


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

*2008 Ohio Archery Buck*

Here is my 2008 Ohio Archery Buck. 9 Point that scored 131 1/8 inches my first P/Y buck. Along with 2 of the 3 doe I harvested in Ohio as well. Love going to Ohio to hunt you guys have some great stuff going on over there.


----------



## Deer30 (Oct 19, 2006)

Same tree on public land


----------



## michaelmac (Oct 26, 2007)

*2008 archery kills*

Here is a couple of my archery kills for this year.


michaelmac


----------



## ranger-ray-300 (Aug 3, 2008)

*My Sept, 08 Turkey bow kill*

Turkey was 22lbs,11in beard, and 1 1/4 spurs. Taken with my Hoyt Vectrix XL. with Wasp Hi-tech hammers at 28 yds. Heart shot and it went only 20 yds and piled up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Here's my two so far for 08,


Sept. 6, 4x3 Muley,











On oct. 2 i filled my Turkey hen Tag,


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

My Ill Deer 8 pointer has a broken G-1 and G-2.My NY 6 pointer only pic I have kinda of a funny story behind the pic.My first bow turkey (more of a sympathy shot it was hit by a car a few days before leg was filled with puss tagged it anyway


----------



## ARKANSAS ARCHER (Apr 22, 2004)

*08 Buck*

My best buck to date.Gross score 144 4/8 Got him on the ground after a rain.

Bowtech Old Glory
Rage Broadheads
Goldtip Arrows


----------



## bwhntr4168 (Mar 15, 2005)

MY OHIO nine point he came in feeding looking for a doe that magical time!!! 22yd 11/23/08


----------



## HVAC (Nov 6, 2006)

My Utah 2008 Extended Archery Buck I took 30th of November.


----------



## No Mercy (Feb 12, 2005)

2008 :

ND Spring Turkey

















MN Night Carp Bowfishing









Quebec Caribou









ND Whitetail Doe









ND Mule Deer buck


----------



## tntaxidermy (Nov 21, 2008)

*t*

this years 141 5/8 gross


----------



## tntaxidermy (Nov 21, 2008)

and trail cam pics, im doing a wall pedestal on him


----------



## tntaxidermy (Nov 21, 2008)

this is last years deer shot 11/8 5x7 gross 164
this years shot 11/7

kill pics, trail cam, and pics of mount in my shop


----------



## KansasNative (Jun 14, 2006)

*Tallboy*

Second year chasing this buck, shot him just before Thanksgiving.


----------



## elkslayer4x5 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Oregon Suislow Blacktail*

Shot him at 34 yds, total passthru, he went 40 yds, a few steps at a time, shaking his right leg every other step. He gave us 104 lbs of wrapped blacktail protein portions.


----------



## elkslayer4x5 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Oregon Suislow Blacktail*

Shot him at 34 yds, total passthru, he went 40 yds, a few steps at a time, shaking his right leg every other step. He gave us 104 lbs of wrapped blacktail protein portions.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

12/7


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

12/5/08
19 yds
ran 75
Gator XP head


----------



## nuttinbutchunks (Jul 18, 2008)

This is my first big game kill PERIOD! 
Weapon: Mission Journey, $600
Arrow: 5575 Gold Tip, Free
Broad head: Wasp Boss Bullet $30/6
Experience: Priceless


----------



## Lagrange (Dec 8, 2008)

*October Buck*

Got this one October 23. Hope the upload works.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

city doe #1 (apologize for the bad pic)


----------



## hope4deer (Dec 8, 2008)

*Nov 2008 Ohio*

This is my 2008 Peble Co. OH Bow Kill. Rattled in...


----------



## huntrz (Feb 20, 2007)

very nice buck, looks very familiar. congratulations!


----------



## docrich52 (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice buck! I just shot one a couple a weeks ago in new richmond. It wasn't that big though! NICE!


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

12/12 Before and After


----------



## ohiohoyt1969 (Feb 11, 2008)

*thanksgiving day 2008*

law.co. ohio thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## AlpineQuest (Nov 18, 2008)

Brock-ID said:


> View attachment 439737


Congratulations. That is a nice bear.:shade:


----------



## MichaelHunsucke (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## PearsonShooter (Jan 16, 2008)

*2008 Season*

Good season so far, waiting on other photos to be developed have 2 more to add. Does were taken in september, Bucks in November, My 1st yote Dec. 1


----------



## MTquivers (Dec 12, 2008)

I would love to post my 2008 pictures but it won't let me until I have 5 posts and this is my first ever on this website. I just wanted to say congrats to everyone on fine trophies.


----------



## RhinoJames (Dec 13, 2008)

First ever hunt of my life. 13yd shot from about 15' up the tree Taken on Oct. 7/08. Was much bigger than it looks in the first pic. Buddy tucked everything in tight to make it look small haha..


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

nov 8 got a really nice 10 pnt.my biggest buck and here is a **** i busted also. he should have not looked up fatal mistake.he and the buck on the way to taxidermis


----------



## jdslyr (Jan 27, 2005)

*2008 KS DIY Public Land*

2008 KS DIY Public Land
135" Gross
:darkbeer:


----------



## sliver_slinger (Sep 29, 2006)

*Oregon Coast blacktail buck*




























This my largest blacktail buck to date

martin altitude
66 lbs 290 fps
26.5" gold tip hunters
85gr thunderhead
90 lb dressed out buck

Taken 12/9/08


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

30 yd. Complete passthrough. Ross Cardiac 77#, Maxima Hunter 350's, NAP Spitfires.


----------



## bustedassranch (Mar 26, 2007)

7 Point cull buck
Shot at 15 yards, Ran about 20 or 30 yards.


----------



## Top-Pin (Apr 5, 2006)

Doe on 12/12/08 at 15 yards. Idaho OTC Public land late archery hunt.


----------



## BAMBI KILER (Jun 24, 2007)

*Nj doe*

12-17-2008 doe
she is marinating awaiting the dehyrator


----------



## AlexisAJ (Oct 3, 2005)

My first bow buck.


----------



## docrich52 (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice deer! I think it might be time to set the date on your camera?


----------



## Brian F (Jan 8, 2007)

Sept 21st last day of season the last hour my last chance. This young bull calf had my buddy pegged at 6 yrds. I was 30 yrds to the elks right The tall guy on the right said he didn't see me draw but he heard the arrow com'in! This elk was taken with the help of my brother and two great buddies.


----------



## M-1 (Nov 12, 2004)

*Wow, great stuff, a lot of successful hunts*

Here's my 08 buck,


----------



## michaelmac (Oct 26, 2007)

Cool. Congrats to you on a nice buck. What type of camera are you using?

Michaelmac


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice buck, must have been a bad snow storm.


----------



## countrygrammer (Dec 18, 2008)

i am jeouls of you all .i was out floating in the oceam most of the archery season this year ,but am haeded to ill. the first of the new year ,so hope i came get one.


----------



## monmouthbucks (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice NJ 8 pt from November.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

monmouthbucks said:


> Nice NJ 8 pt from November.


I like the rack on that deer nice chocolate color and tall.


----------



## monmouthbucks (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks.....Here is a trail pic of him.....I Sat this spot 4 or 5 times without seeing a thing. He came through at first light one morning.


----------



## mickmack (Feb 10, 2008)

*2008*

It was a fun year . Good luck to everyone with the rest of their season's.


----------



## 48down (Jan 9, 2007)

coyote with Elite GT500


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Late season*

Tryin to thin out the herd a little.......Z28, FMJ, RM Gator XP


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

This is my second deer with a bow and my second buck ever. I shot it using a Darton Pro 3000, easton FMJ 400 tipped with a G5 Montec, copper john sight and ripcord rest. This buck dressed out at 190 lbs and was a mainframe 8 point with 4 matching abnormal points. Split G2's with a kicker off each split. Another cool thing about this buck is he was a bob tail. 28 yard double lung shot. Don't worry.....I am not bragging.....I missed 2 does a couple days after this......got a little to much confidence I think


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

*Nice Typical*

Good Sussex County eight point - tending a doe at 18 yards. Came in the fog on November 14th @ 0700.


----------



## Lagrange (Dec 8, 2008)

*Indiana buck*

Another fine Hoosier whitetail


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

Finished up the season last Saturday with this dandy of a NC doe. Great way to end the season.


----------



## ocean (Dec 14, 2008)

*Wild russian boar*

Wild Russian Boar , Iran


----------



## lifesadrag (Aug 3, 2008)

Taken 12/20/08


----------



## jmast (Nov 30, 2007)

my 08 buck taken on nov 20th
13 pointer


----------



## ocean (Dec 14, 2008)

*Rabbit on Drenalin LD*

First Rabbit hunt on Mathews Drenalin LD,


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice Boar, I would love to hunt them wild.


ocean said:


> Wild Russian Boar , Iran


----------



## rooster32 (Feb 5, 2006)

Nov. 24th Utah public land 32" to cheaters...


----------



## 48down (Jan 9, 2007)

Couple more does from this year. One taken early season and one taken 12/25/08

One with the Switchback and one with the GT500


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

my buck from this year.


----------



## THE HUNT MAN (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## THE HUNT MAN (Feb 17, 2008)

my buck and bull from 08.HUNT


----------



## hoytpassion (Jan 17, 2008)

One of my 08 Bucks


----------



## Mul Pwr (Mar 23, 2008)

Bitterroots. October 9, 2008. Mathews Switchback. Easton AC/Slims, Rocky Mountain Tradition broadheads, Winns Free Flight release, ElkNuts Chuckler call. Gross 321 even, Net 311 3/8

Lookin good Hunt Man.... still have all your fingers too, musta had a safety meeting before the hunt.:darkbeer:


----------



## THE HUNT MAN (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice bull Joe! Country looks familar and yes SAFETY first is my moto.HUNT


----------



## Canuck Archer (Jul 1, 2007)

*Northern Ontario Bucks*

Three bucks from this years hunt.Smaller buck in gun season.Two others in late season.(party hunt)All on public land.Hoyt Vectrix Spitfire broadheads.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Elk, 3 whitetail bucks, one whitetail doe. hunted 3 states


----------



## MTquivers (Dec 12, 2008)

I didn't see this post until it was to late and I posted my pictures separetaley so here they are

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=815656


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

Starting off '09 right. 20 pound gobbler 9 3/4 inch beard and 1 inch spurs. See signature line for equipment used!


----------



## Skewerer (Nov 8, 2006)

*Slick Heads*








Pic #1 August 31, 2008 blacktail doe. 
34 yards
Double lung
Muzzy 4 blade 90 grain
BowTech Admiral
Gold Tip Pro Hunter 5575







Pic #2 December 31, 2008 whitetail doe.
21 yards
Double lung
Rage 3 blade 100 grain
BowTech Admiral
Gold Tip Pro Hunter 5575







Pic #3 January 2, 2009 whitetail doe.
8 yards
1 lung and heart (quartering away)
Rage 3 blade 100 grain
BowTech Admiral
Gold Tip Pro Hunter 5575


----------



## SKbowhunter (Mar 29, 2008)

With not a lot of time to hunt this year, I had a fairly fulfulling season.


----------



## SKbowhunter (Mar 29, 2008)

With not a lot of time to hunt this year, I had a fairly fulfulling season. I also got a P&Y muledeer that I posted elsewhere.


----------



## mo_down7 (Aug 26, 2008)

10 Pointer. Smacked him at 18 yards, he walked 15 feet and dropped.









RedHead Kryptik 70#, 27"; 410 Grain RedHead Supremes; G5 Srtikers; Trophy Taker Shakey Hunter; Copper John Dead Nuts 2, 4 Pin; Mikes Archery 452X Custom Bowstring and Cable; S-Coil Stabilizer; T.R.U. Ball Chappy Boss; Ameristep Doghouse Blind


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

this guy walked by my stand this weekend....he picked the wrong trail to go down


----------



## stuffer2000 (May 4, 2007)

*Sd 08 Archery season*

Sep 16th 








Early season doe








Dec 19th 11pt buck High for the day was 9


----------



## foamhunter77 (Jul 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rackaholic (Aug 4, 2005)

1st Blacktail...40 yards


----------



## Ucntzme (Jan 16, 2008)

*11/10/08 MD 8 Pointer!*

Watched him mount her then shot him 40 yd perfect double lung he went 30 yds and fell over. She trotted off then came back looking for him shot her at 15 yards and she ran 5 steps and fell over.


----------



## outdoortexan (Mar 3, 2007)

To keep it short you can read the story here.


----------



## hoss89 (Dec 28, 2003)

*08 deer*

08 deer boys and i


----------



## pointer8169 (Oct 1, 2008)

special permit area of over the counter?


----------



## genedfd (Jan 7, 2009)

*08 10 pt.*

Double lung at 18 yds.G5,ran 30 yds and fell .


----------



## THE HUNT MAN (Feb 17, 2008)

A little late season fun 4 arrows 4 kills.HUNT:darkbeer:


----------



## Rut Addiction (Dec 11, 2008)

Here is one of My Public Land Kills this year. Deer was shot @ 43 yds with a 125gr. Vortex Broadhead. Not Bad for Public land on Jan 5th.


----------



## NJBowman (Oct 15, 2002)




----------



## SA_ArcheryGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

2008 public land bow kill. 32 yards with 2 blade rage.


----------



## hockeyhead (Jun 24, 2004)

I got this bear in the fall of 07 sorry had to post it.


----------



## roondiggy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice animals everyone


----------



## roondiggy (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## spot&stalk (Jul 14, 2006)

My 08 public land spot and stalk. 67 yards.


----------



## spot&stalk (Jul 14, 2006)

*oops*

Let me try again.


----------



## davem (Oct 8, 2004)

*bow buck*

this was my opening day 1st evening bow kill. 30 yrs hard quartering shot. bowtech allegance carbon express arrows and rage 3blade heads.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Public land Nov. 7th. It was around 11:00am and this giant ran past me after another smaller buck. I called three times and he came running back and I stopped him him at 20yrds!!


----------



## jschulz70 (Dec 22, 2008)

Taken on 10/10/08. Made Hoosier Record Book & Pope and Young. Scored 183 1/8 Non-Typical.

Switchback XT
Easton Epic's
Grim Reaper Razor Tips


----------



## booner (Mar 20, 2004)

Nov, 16th 2008 . 35 yd. shot Double lunger and a 80 yard run and down!!

Iowa Rocks!!!!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

*Kentucky 2009 Public Land*

Kentucky public land buck 09'. First time ever to Kentucky , put in 2 days and 9 miles walking scouting. Pinpointed spot on 8th day. Shot twenty five yards and the deer ran 40 yards and dropped.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice buck, cant get much better then that on public land.


----------



## scooba (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow nice combo! Did you get them in Public land or in a Ranch? Planning a bear and deer hunt later this year in CA.


----------



## tinesandspurs (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is Brandon Bates, Host of Rocky's Geared Up T.V. and the Freak taken in SE Kansas on a 2008 Bow hunt with Tines and Spurs Outfitters


----------



## stikbow26 (Mar 16, 2007)

I shot this buck on Nov.13th in Illinois.Walt


----------



## Scarlet Dew (Apr 10, 2008)

Taken November the 9th, 2008 with my 1997 Mathews Feathermax........9 yard shot, field dressed 210 pounds.

For more information on this buck and a great group of Indiana Outdoorsmen that are truely attempting to better the Hunting and Fishing of Indiana.........look no further than this site.........

*www.indianaoutdoorsman.proboards59.com*

See you there.


----------



## Double Cam (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice pics fellas thanks for posting them love that ****** scarlet great G1's:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## MJ from Oregon (Sep 3, 2008)

*2008 Archery Harvests*

Oregon Fall









Oregon Blacktail









Oregon









Oregon Spring









Nevada









California Blacktail










Thanks for looking!!
Mike


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

mike looks like you had a good year :greenwithenvy:


----------



## snookfishin (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## Oregonian (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is my younger brothers 2008 success... For some reason I messed up at least once on deer and about 4 times on turkey... So I had no success.


----------



## MULIES4EVER (Feb 18, 2009)

Javelina is actually January of 2009. The rest are from 2008.


----------



## MULIES4EVER (Feb 18, 2009)

Here is my deer..


----------



## J_WEEKS (Mar 11, 2009)

///?


----------



## MJ from Oregon (Sep 3, 2008)

Arizona 2008









Washington 2008










Mexico










California 2008


----------



## Oregonian (Mar 4, 2009)

MJ from Oregon said:


> Arizona 2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:cheers::77: I envy you.... Looks like you had a good year:wink:


----------



## old15bravo (Mar 16, 2009)

*Typical 8 point*

Determined to take a buck with a bow this year in Central Texas. I stayed in the stand even during gun season. PSE Pro Series Triton 65# Carbon Express with Rage broadhead. My persistance paid off with this nice buck on private land. Best of all no money for a lease just a friend letting me hunt on their land. Randy Pistole of Top Gun Taxidermy in Holland, TX did a nice job on the mount. 

Shadow of the hunter in the tree:








The hunter: 








The payoff:


----------



## lyle.d.adkisson (Aug 1, 2005)

on nov 1st 08 a nice iowa ten point read the script.he was makeing a scrape 200 yards out. so i snort weezed and gave him a few notes on the tru talker and he came on a string. after stopping at 30 yards to tear up a tree, he offered me an 18 yard shot. stumbled off to about 50 yards and fell over. just like on tv. a big thanks to guy hayden and phil.

real tree ap
tru talker
madd call snort weez
07 hoyt vectrix
goldtip pro 75/95
100 gr. muzzy 4 blade
shaky hunter fall away
vital gear sight


----------



## browningBAMA (Nov 10, 2004)

*first bow kill in 08 or ever*

got this guy on opening weekend of the 08 season, my first bow kill. 
http://s438.photobucket.com/albums/qq107/browningbama/?action=view&current=DSC01125.jpg
http://s438.photobucket.com/albums/qq107/browningbama/?action=view&current=DSC01124.jpg
http://s438.photobucket.com/albums/qq107/browningbama/?action=view&current=ICAM0048-1.jpg
http://s438.photobucket.com/albums/qq107/browningbama/?action=view&current=DSC01228.jpg
http://s438.photobucket.com/albums/qq107/browningbama/?action=view&current=DSC01231-1.jpg


----------



## fly1 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Couple 08 freezer fillers*

First was a young doe in October (sausage).
Second a mature doe in November (burger).

The meat is just about gone already!


----------



## glteach (Feb 24, 2009)

*2008 bow success*

Daughter deleted pics from camera of doe #1 and doe #2 (field dress weights 141 and 160). Picture of cull buck taken - had a broken front leg. Shot at 10yds - recovered at 15 yards.

Hoyt Trykon 29" draw, 62#.


----------



## Treestand Man (May 11, 2006)

Oregon September 2008 Shot with Bow Tec Tribute 67lbs 100 grain Montecs









My Sons Oregon Mulie August 2008 His first archery harvest.
Shot with a Diamond Black Ice @ 55lbs 100 grain G5 Montecs


















Blood Trail from sons Mulie pretty easy to follow.


----------

